# Upgrade issues we are tracking (from TiVo)



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

TiVo lovers (and a few haters),

I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.

- *D404 errors* - For some reason, certain boxes (mostly MINI VOX) are reporting that voice is not authorized on this box. We believe we have fixed this issue.
- *Black screen upgrade loop* when upgrading MINI's to gen4 UI. We believe this is fixed now.
- *V66 connection errors* - Periodically, MINI and MINI VOX devices are losing connection to their host DVR and reporting this error. The error also unfortunately states that it might be a CableCARD problem, when in fact it has nothing to do with CC as far as we know. We are looking at log files and investigating this problem. It does appear to be fairly widespread. We believe we have a fix in testing.
- *S308 error during guided setup*. We believe this is fixed now.
- *Slide and Slide Pro remote issues *- It appears that in the latest release of gen3 UI (20.7.4) we have broken compatibility with Slide remotes on 1st gen MINI devices. Additionally, it appears that Slide Pro remotes may not properly work with MINI VOX running any release. We are testing this further to identify the root cause.
- *Apps on MINI VOX* - We believe we have fixed this now. If you are missing some apps, or are getting V301 errors, please force 2 connections to the service and restart your MINI to see if all of the apps reappear. The biggest gap we have is with the Amazon Video app. We are finalizing 4K certification with Amazon on MINI VOX.
- *In-home sharing issues* - When setting up a new MINI or MINI VOX, it may complain that it cannot find a compatible host DVR on the network. This is because both the DVR and MINI/MINI VOX have to make a successful connection to the service *after* both boxes have been added to your TiVo account. This allows them to get the required keys necessary to share.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Ted. I wish there was a longer list. But I have been using the TiVo support forum. My issues:
No RS Corrected counted on a basic Roamio or Bolt.
My Search has stopped working.

Do your best. Thanks for being here. I wish I was out there with you. I lived in San Mateo for 15 years. Paradise. But way too expensive.

Put me in the lovers column.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks again for your following all of the issues on here, its a lot to keep up with.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks as well, Ted. There are also a few more issues being reported here:

Hydra Issues

And some new feature suggestions here:

Hydra "Wish List"


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, I upgraded on Sunday with a Roamio Pro and a 1st Gen Mini. The only way I can get the Mini to work was by adding its TSN to the update page and then it updated. However, I am getting the V66 error. Usually, unplugging the Mini and letting it boot back up fixes it for the duration of viewing.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Ummm. The amazon 4K app on the Bolt has been 4K not 2K for a few weeks now


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> - *V66 connection errors* - Periodically, MINI and MINI VOX devices are losing connection to their host DVR and reporting this error. The error also unfortunately states that it might be a CableCARD problem, when in fact it has nothing to do with CC as far as we know. We are looking at log files and investigating this problem. It does appear to be fairly widespread, despite the fact that it did not appear during our beta testing.





obeythelaw2004 said:


> ... I am getting the V66 error. Usually, unplugging the Mini and letting it boot back up fixes it for the duration of viewing.


FYI... this post suggests the *"UI Refresh"* remote sequence may be a quicker fix than rebooting:

Thumbs Down
Thumbs Up
Play
Play​


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

What about the 30 second skip issues. In the old ui 30 second skip would just stop working when you caught up to live tv. Now it goes backwards a bit and the sound drops out. I need to press fast forward or 8 second rewind to get sound back. This happens every single time I 30 second skip to live tv. Even if I only press it once. I’ve already lost sound 10 times watching the World Series game tonight. 

This is a major bug.


----------



## jackstoker (Jul 31, 2017)

Tivo_Ted,

Here are a few things, of concern to me and others, that, IMHO, have been omitted from your top issues being tracked list. It would be educational to see how they are prioritized, or if they are even being considered.

1. Turn on the ability to revert to Gen3 (version 20.7.4.RC2).

2. Ability to revert to Gen3 (version 20.7.4.RC2) without loss of recordings.

3. Restore ability for pyTiVo and pyTivo Desktop to transfer compatible recordings from a computer to TiVo.

Items 2 and 3 are the reasons I have not tried Gen4 (Hydra).


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Will we see an option to transfer recordings other than using Tivo online?


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> - V66 connection errors - Periodically, MINI and MINI VOX devices are losing connection to their host DVR and reporting this error. The error also unfortunately states that it might be a CableCARD problem, when in fact it has nothing to do with CC as far as we know. We are looking at log files and investigating this problem. It does appear to be fairly widespread, despite the fact that it did not appear during our beta testing.
> 
> - Apps on MINI VOX - We are working to increase the number of apps on MINI VOX. Because of the new architecture, we don't have full coverage yet. The biggest gap we have is with the Amazon Video app. We are finalizing 4K certification with Amazon on MINI VOX. Once we have that, we'll release it to existing devices and then move on to certifying it on BOLT. The current Amazon app for BOLT is 2k.


I've been experiencing these V66 errors pretty consistently, but also some periodic audio skipping problems on the mini as well. Any chance the audio is hydra-related as well?

I'm missing Plex and the Xfinity OnDemand app on my Mini Vox as well. Are these unsupported like Amazon?

I was able to add plex to my tivo central shortcuts but it doesn't work.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Please keep the 30sec skip issue on the radar.

- Audio fully drops when 30sec skip reaches the front of the buffer, requires pause/play or skip-back to recover - (i.e., to get off the front the buffer)
- Audio drops for ~3 seconds after each click of 30sec skip


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

TiVo_Ted said:


> - *Black screen upgrade loop* when upgrading MINI's to gen4 UI. We believe this is fixed now. Please let me know if you are still seeing this problem.


Does this fix include the "Black Screen Downgrade Loop" when connecting a Mini Vox to a bolt on Gen3 UI? I got through this, but it was hours of frustration.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Nak said:


> Does this fix include the "Black Screen Downgrade Loop" when connecting a Mini Vox to a bolt on Gen3 UI? I got through this, but it was hours of frustration.


Yes, we believe it does. Please let me know if you experience any issues.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

markp99 said:


> Please keep the 30sec skip issue on the radar.
> 
> - Audio fully drops when 30sec skip reaches the front of the buffer, requires pause/play or skip-back to recover - (i.e., to get off the front the buffer)
> - Audio drops for ~3 seconds after each click of 30sec skip


Yes, researching this today


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ted, for $5 a month you can get rid of ads. It's worth it if you plan to stick around for a while. If there was a way, I think forum users would pitch in to pay your way. I would.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Ted, for $5 a month you can get rid of ads. It's worth it if you plan to stick around for a while. If there was a way, I think forum users would pitch in to pay your way. I would.


@TiVo_Ted, if you don't sign up for the TCF Club, you'll at least want to opt-out of Vigilink link redirection.

See here: Outgoing links being hijacked.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> @TiVo_Ted, if you don't sign up for the TCF Club, you'll at least want to opt-out of Vigilink link redirection.
> 
> See here: Outgoing links being hijacked.


I'm not sure I understand. What ads would I be opting out of? I'm pretty good at ignoring ads. Also, what does the outgoing link/Vigilink thing mean?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Also, what does the outgoing link/Vigilink thing mean?


If the phrase "outgoing links being hijacked" has no meaning for you, then I wouldn't worry about it, until it does.

Vigilink is explained in that thread, a few posts above the linked comment.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm not sure I understand. What ads would I be opting out of?


All of them.


----------



## JustinB (Nov 1, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.
> 
> ...


Can you provide a cumulative list of apps that are supported on the Mini Vox at the current time?


----------



## Linkerbox (Feb 1, 2005)

I think I saw another person post this on a different thread so I know its not just me.
When I start my mini in the morning the channel it starts up in is the first channel in my guide, not the last channel I was watching (or even any of the channels the tuners were already on).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> All of them.


I think @TiVo_Ted is asking, what exactly do you consider an add? The ribbon that try's to predict what you want to watch? That isn't an add, it's actually a feature.

The only true add left on Tivo is the pause add, and I see it so rarely anymore I am not sure it exists anymore.

So please clarify -what do you consider an addvert on Tivo?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

bradleys said:


> I think @TiVo_Ted is asking, what exactly do you consider an add? The ribbon that try's to predict what you want to watch? That isn't an add, it's actually a feature.
> 
> The only true add left on Tivo is the pause add, and I see it so rarely anymore I am not sure it exists anymore.
> 
> So please clarify -what do you consider an addvert on Tivo?


People are talking about ads on THIS forum (TCF), not a TiVo box.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bradleys said:


> I think @TiVo_Ted is asking, what exactly do you consider an add? The ribbon that try's to predict what you want to watch? That isn't an add, it's actually a feature.
> 
> The only true add left on Tivo is the pause add, and I see it so rarely anymore I am not sure it exists anymore.
> 
> So please clarify -what do you consider an addvert on Tivo?


See above post. And it's not the ads per se, it's how slow the new AdChoice ads with the "x" are, and it's also true on AVS Forum. I told zap2it how bad they were and they pulled the ads.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh Jesus - well, I didn’t follow that thought process...

Never mind, I hate the ads on this site


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

bradleys said:


> Oh Jesus - well, I didn't follow that thought process...
> 
> Never mind, I hate the ads on this site


Does he really have domain here? I thought we were in the midst of enlightenment.


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, signing up for this was a huge mistake. 

All of my 3 minis are not able to view live TV since the upgrade. This is not an "intermittent' issue.


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

Linkerbox said:


> I think I saw another person post this on a different thread so I know its not just me.
> When I start my mini in the morning the channel it starts up in is the first channel in my guide, not the last channel I was watching (or even any of the channels the tuners were already on).


I've definitely noticed this as well.


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

JustinB said:


> Can you provide a cumulative list of apps that are supported on the Mini Vox at the current time?


Yes can we have a list and expected timeline for functional apps?

Also, any chance Plex will support encrypted streams on the mini vox?

Edit - Just finished swapping in another mini vox and this one had plex from the get go and appears to work with encrypted streams now.

Two for two with Plex on mini vox now. Both are working with my secure-connection-required server. The gen 2 mini did not support a secure Plex connection so this is a nice bonus with the Vox.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

On Sunday, I upgraded my TiVo Roamio Pro to Hydra. Today, I found an annoying bug that's easy to reproduce.
*
FAVORITE CHANNELS don't scroll in numerical order when using DOWN, but correctly scroll in reverse numerical order when using UP.
*
While watching TV, press LEFT to pull up the "Favorite Channels" bar on the left of your screen. The channel highlighted in the upper left is your FAVORITE channel with the lowest number. Each time you press DOWN, it should go to the next higher FAVORITE channel number (in numerical order). But for some reason, it jumps all over the place. But each time you press UP, it correctly goes to the next lower FAVORITE channel number (which is reverse numerical order). So I'm not sure why UP works correctly, but DOWN is broken.


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

SrLANGuy said:


> On Sunday, I upgraded my TiVo Roamio Pro to Hydra. Today, I found an annoying bug that's easy to reproduce.
> *
> FAVORITE CHANNELS don't scroll in numerical order when using DOWN, but correctly scroll in reverse numerical order when using UP.
> *
> While watching TV, press LEFT to pull up the "Favorite Channels" bar on the left of your screen. The channel highlighted in the upper left is your FAVORITE channel with the lowest number. Each time you press DOWN, it should go to the next higher FAVORITE channel number (in numerical order). But for some reason, it jumps all over the place. But each time you press UP, it correctly goes to the next lower FAVORITE channel number (which is reverse numerical order). So I'm not sure why UP works correctly, but DOWN is broken.


I believe I have the same problem on my Bolt. I noticed whenever I was scrolling quickly through my favorites and went past something I wanted it was a struggle to find it again, but I was too annoyed to try to characterize what was going on exactly. What you describe seems accurate for what I saw.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

jpwbikes said:


> Wow, signing up for this was a huge mistake.
> 
> All of my 3 minis are not able to view live TV since the upgrade. This is not an "intermittent' issue.


"Thumbs down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play" will fix this.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

SrLANGuy said:


> On Sunday, I upgraded my TiVo Roamio Pro to Hydra. Today, I found an annoying bug that's easy to reproduce.
> *
> FAVORITE CHANNELS don't scroll in numerical order when using DOWN, but correctly scroll in reverse numerical order when using UP.
> *
> While watching TV, press LEFT to pull up the "Favorite Channels" bar on the left of your screen. The channel highlighted in the upper left is your FAVORITE channel with the lowest number. Each time you press DOWN, it should go to the next higher FAVORITE channel number (in numerical order). But for some reason, it jumps all over the place. But each time you press UP, it correctly goes to the next lower FAVORITE channel number (which is reverse numerical order). So I'm not sure why UP works correctly, but DOWN is broken.


I had noticed this as well.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Linkerbox said:


> I think I saw another person post this on a different thread so I know its not just me.
> When I start my mini in the morning the channel it starts up in is the first channel in my guide, not the last channel I was watching (or even any of the channels the tuners were already on).





drew224 said:


> I've definitely noticed this as well.


It wonder: does this cause a host tuner to change to support this behavior? It sort of has to I would think.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

New issue..

Netgear ReadyNAS with Tivo server is seen by Hydra box but when you try and play a video from it you get (paraphrasing) "this box is not listed on Tivo.com"
This is disheartening since 20.7.4 FINALLY gave Bolt units the ability to work with the ReadyNAS.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

drew224 said:


> Yes can we have a list and expected timeline for functional apps?
> 
> Also, any chance Plex will support encrypted streams on the mini vox?
> 
> ...


Where and how did you get Plex on a Mini Vox? Its not on mine that I just installed last night. Did you have to install the app somehow? I have not seen anyone else report having Plex on the Mini Vox.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> If you want to complain about 20.7.4 just wait until you see Hydra, that's a whole nuther level of "hey they ruined my Tivo" complaints





JoeKustra said:


> See above post. And it's not the ads per se, it's how slow the new AdChoice ads with the "x" are, and it's also true on AVS Forum. I told zap2it how bad they were and they pulled the ads.


How slow they are? They pop right up here. I barely notice them.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

jpwbikes said:


> Wow, signing up for this was a huge mistake.
> 
> All of my 3 minis are not able to view live TV since the upgrade. This is not an "intermittent' issue.


V66


----------



## dexjaz (Sep 4, 2002)

I was getting the V66 error since I updated on Sunday afternoon, but it seems to have gone away! I have a Roamio Pro and 6 Tivo minis (1 Gen 2). When I got home last night at least 3 of the boxes seem to work fine without having to do the reboot or "quick reboot". They also seem to work this morning. I'm pretty sure an update went out because my main Roamio was in power save even though I didn't put it in that mode. So maybe there's hope that progress is being made!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> How slow they are? They pop right up here. I barely notice them.


The ads come in two flavors. The AdChoice with just the triangle, and those with both the triangle and the "X". It's the latter that gave me a problem, and they also started showing even for paid users a few weeks ago. Another factor is display hardware. My desktop is sort of slow, and my laptop is much faster, with both using the same I5 processor. For $5 a month, it's small price to lose them.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

markp99 said:


> Please keep the 30sec skip issue on the radar.
> 
> - Audio fully drops when 30sec skip reaches the front of the buffer, requires pause/play or skip-back to recover - (i.e., to get off the front the buffer)
> - Audio drops for ~3 seconds after each click of 30sec skip





TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, researching this today


This is really a big issue for us in terms of Hydra's core functionality as we often go back to review a news report, a critical sports play, or clarify dialogue on a TV show. I can reproduce the problem 100% of the time. We're also seeing the loss of signal on my minis, but at least a quick refresh will make the problem go away for a while.

I have a few minor issues with the interface (like it takes too many clicks to play a show), but I'll post those separately and only after I'm sure I fully understand the interface and am not complaining simply because it's different than Gen3.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> The ads come in two flavors. The AdChoice with just the triangle, and those with both the triangle and the "X". It's the latter that gave me a problem, and they also started showing even for paid users a few weeks ago. Another factor is display hardware. My desktop is sort of slow, and my laptop is much faster, with both using the same I5 processor. For $5 a month, it's small price to lose them.


How did you get rid of the "X" ads? I have an X in a circle on my iPhone screen now as I type this with no ad visible. I hit the X to close it and seems to come back on my next screen click.

Edit: oddly I don't get the same X on my iPad with the same iOS version.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> How did you get rid of the "X" ads? I have an X in a circle on my iPhone screen now as I type this with no ad visible. I hit the X to close it and seems to come back on my next screen click.
> Edit: oddly I don't get the same X on my iPad with the same iOS version.


I have not done anything, but there are fewer. The Admin people here blocked the ads when it was reported. Ads with TCF Club

On zap2it the ads were showing up on the left part of the screen, moving the listings right. They pulled the ads. I still see them on AVSForum, but much fewer. Also, the "X" doesn't close the ad. It just wants more information on why you don't like it.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I have not done anything, but there are fewer. The Admin people here blocked the ads when it was reported. Ads with TCF Club
> 
> On zap2it the ads were showing up on the left part of the screen, moving the listings right. They pulled the ads. I still see them on AVSForum, but much fewer. Also, the "X" doesn't close the ad. It just wants more information on why you don't like it.


Hmm that's odd as I don't see any advertising at all just the X itself.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Hmm that's odd as I don't see any advertising at all just the X itself.


Different displays, different browsers, different ads. Many variables. I would be happy with just an X.


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

Here's a problem I have been having with "What to Watch"
Shows currently airing on TV are either not listed or hidden in left click sub-menus.


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

Enough with the Forum Ads. Start a new thread.


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> Where and how did you get Plex on a Mini Vox? Its not on mine that I just installed last night. Did you have to install the app somehow? I have not seen anyone else report having Plex on the Mini Vox.


I didn't do anything special. The new Mini Vox I installed last night just had it working from the start. After noticing this I went to the other one and Plex had just shown up on it's own. It still wouldn't load initially, but after doing the thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play thing it started working on this box as well.

Maybe try forcing some calls and power cycles? Also, see if you can add a Plex shortcut to TiVo home or not. I had added this initially with the first box before realizing that the app didn't even exist in the apps section.

I also just noticed last night that the Mini doesn't have Hulu either. So, my Mini Vox's basically aggregate nothing with my One Passes now since on-demand, Hulu and Amazon are all missing...

Again, it would be great if Ted or someone would give us a full list of what apps should be working and when we might expect the rest.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

@TiVo_Ted 


 TiVo_Ted said:


> Yes, we believe it does. Please let me know if you experience any issues.


Thanks Tivo_Ted! There is are two issues I'm having that I haven't seen reported... I have two Bolt+ and A mini Vox, all running Gen 3 UI. (The one before Hydra.) The Bolts run fine. The mini vox is doing two bad things. First, while navigating menus--never during a show--the mini vox will occasionally crash to a black screen. After a few seconds it self corrects to the main menu. Second: The remote that came with the mini vox has a lag after pushing a button. The lag is annoying in the Tivo interface, it is VERY annoying--longer lag--in plex. I mean so slow as to be almost unusable. You push a button, nothing happens, you push it again and both inputs take effect. Here's the thing though. I have a slide remote with a dongle--I don't know which one--and it works perfectly. Absolutely no lag whatsoever from button press to action. The only issue is that it has a zoom button instead of a back button. So right now we are using both remotes. The Vox remote when we need to use the back button, the slide for everything else.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

@TiVo_Ted , OK here's some more info on the problem. I realized the Vox remote was in IR mode; It had not automatically paired with the Mini Vox. So I went ahead and paired it for RF. It pairs, ie the remote flashes yellow when pushing a button. But nothing happens on the Mini Vox. I made sure I knew what i was doing by pairing a new Slide Pro with one of my Bolts, no problem. But, no matter what I do, I can't get the Vox remote to control the Mini Vox in RF mode. IR mode, fine. My Bluetooth Slide remote, fine. I don't know if this is a Gen3 UI on mini vox issue, or a broken hardware issue.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

@TiVo_Ted 


Nak said:


> @TiVo_Ted , OK here's some more info on the problem. I realized the Vox remote was in IR mode; It had not automatically paired with the Mini Vox. So I went ahead and paired it for RF. It pairs, ie the remote flashes yellow when pushing a button. But nothing happens on the Mini Vox. I made sure I knew what i was doing by pairing a new Slide Pro with one of my Bolts, no problem. But, no matter what I do, I can't get the Vox remote to control the Mini Vox in RF mode. IR mode, fine. My Bluetooth Slide remote, fine. I don't know if this is a Gen3 UI on mini vox issue, or a broken hardware issue.


Sorry, I just assumed this was a Tivo Vox problem. I did a global reset on the remote, now it works fine. I tried IR mode again and the lag is gone. Must have been something in the remote that was fixed by a global reset. The occasional crash is still an issue though...


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

I have updated my post that started this thread. We believe we have fixed all D404, V301 and S308 errors. We are testing a fix for the V66 connection errors. Please read my updated post and then let me know if you're still seeing any of these issues.


----------



## drew224 (Dec 27, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I have updated my post that started this thread. We believe we have fixed all D404, V301 and S308 errors. We are testing a fix for the V66 connection errors. Please read my updated post and then let me know if you're still seeing any of these issues.


Doing much worse with apps on both Mini Vox's now. My apps list won't populate at all. I don't even get the category bar. Also, my TiVo home suggestions bar won't populate at the bottom of the screen.

Edit - Ok. So apps are still not showing up at all in the Apps listing. However, if I add shortcuts I can get to Plex and Hulu and the Netflix button works as well. I can add an amazon shortcut, but I get V301 as expected.

Xfinity On-demand is still not in the options for shortcuts though.

Also, my TiVo home bottom suggestion list (what is this called?) has populated twice out of many many tries.

Edit2 - I forced a connection on the bolt and now I can see things in the apps on the mini. It's still pretty buggy and not always populating though.

I see an Xfinity app in the icon listing now, but can't create a shortcut. I get V301 currently when I try to open Xfinity. Going to force another bolt connection for now and reboot when it's convenient.

Edit3 - Streaming *Xfinity on demand is working on the Mini Vox now* after rebooting both bolt and mini. Still can't create Xfinity shortcut on TiVo home though.

Edit4 - Second mini vox is working now without reboot. Seems like the bolt is the important one to force connections on for some reason?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

The blue spinning circles go round and round...round and round...round and round all evening long. Had a hard time navigating the UI tonight as it took a while for anything to work. Even the info in the guide would take upwards of 30 seconds to load.

My major issue so far is I have to trick the UI in recognizing the multi resolutions I have set. When I reboot the box it is stuck on 720p for everything. I have to go to VUDU and play a HDX movie in order to get it to change to 1080p24. Then when I go back to Live TV the TiVo will then recognize the HD channel resolutions and switch between 720p and 1080i resolutions. It will not recognize the SD channel resolutions and will not switch to 480i and 480p. The TiVo will stay locked to whatever HD resolution it was on when tuning to a SD channel.
If you reboot the box it will be stuck on 720p again as I believe that is the native resolution of the UI. I have to go back to VUDU and play something in HDX to get the multiple resolutions working again. This was working before the upgrade to Hydra.


----------



## DrexSpivey (Nov 3, 2017)

I have to second the blue spinning circles and the incredible lag, but I have had it for a few days and it just started tonight. Most of my problems are with functionality. 
It now takes several clicks to start a program from My shows instead of the 2 it took before. I dont care to be sent to three separate screens to get to play a show. Also before if I started watching a show while it was being recorded and it finished and the skip button showed up I could just go to "my shows' click on the program again and I could skip through it. Now last night I had to exit the show completely and then click on it to start it again before skip would work. 

Also the guide does some weird things when trying to check the channels. Used to be you just went to the channel you wanted to start with and hit channel down or up and the guide started with that channel or ended with it depending on which button you clicked, now it sometimes starts 2 or 3 channels in and messes up the guide. For instance if I want to check channels 2-11 I used to be able to just move to channel 2 and then channel down and it started at the top with channel 2 and now it does different channels, I just did it and it jumped to channel 6 instead of 2, then when I go up 1 it jumps to channel 4, except 4 is on the bottom of the guide so I am constantly having to jump back and forth when I used to be able to just see all of the main channels. 
These may be minor compared to devices not working or stuck on updates, but when you have been using TIVO for more than 10 years and it has always worked a certain way these changes are incredibly aggravating.

ETA: And my number one complaint, is that pyTivo no longer works!!


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

DrexSpivey said:


> ETA: And my number one complaint, is that pyTivo no longer works!!


All of my PyTivo shares died tonight on my Bolts after forced connections to Tivo. (Gen3 UI, not Hydra.) It was definitely the update that came with a forced connection, because I did one--trying to get more apps on the mini vox--and it lost shares while the untouched bolt worked fine till I forced a connection with it too. First I was like "WTF?!" Then I tried a bunch of different stuff. I finally got them back by going to PyTivo Settings\global Server Settings\Beacon. It had been set to blank originally, but when I got my bolts I had to change it to "Listen". So I changed it today to the address of my Tivos. I tried it three different ways. I tried each of the Bolt's address by itself, trying to get one to work. I tried them both at the same time. Lots of resets and reboots and waiting between each. Finally I set "192.168.1.255" Almost immediately my PyTivo shares showed up again. I have no idea why it worked, but it did.

BTW, I am using an older version of Dan203's "Easier to use PyTivo"


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

@TiVo_Ted Any word on restoring PC-->Tivo transfers in Hydra?


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Ted hasn't actually said that pc>tivo transfer isn't coming back as he? It is all speculation on our part so far isn't it?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

I'd just like to see streaming working again -- I can't stream to either TiVo Online or the Fire TV App. It just hangs when play should start. . .


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Jed1 said:


> The blue spinning circles go round and round...round and round...round and round all evening long. Had a hard time navigating the UI tonight as it took a while for anything to work. Even the info in the guide would take upwards of 30 seconds to load.


Whatever was happening/happened last night really slowed things down. I saw the same symptoms on my Roamio: apps panel not loading, guide taking 10+ seconds to populate, general slowness. This is the first "trouble" I've encountered with the Hydra interface.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Working fine again early this morning.


----------



## dirtfishingman (Oct 31, 2017)

blackngold75 said:


> Whatever was happening/happened last night really slowed things down. I saw the same symptoms on my Roamio: apps panel not loading, guide taking 10+ seconds to populate, general slowness. This is the first "trouble" I've encountered with the Hydra interface.


Same thing happened to me. On my romio amd mini.. did both reset and a network reset still nothing. Its slow

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

blackngold75 said:


> Whatever was happening/happened last night really slowed things down. I saw the same symptoms on my Roamio: apps panel not loading, guide taking 10+ seconds to populate, general slowness. This is the first "trouble" I've encountered with the Hydra interface.


This is not unique to Gen4 (Hydra); Gen3 was/is also plagued with blue circles and slowness starting yesterday.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Still cannot connect to any App but VUDU on both my Bolt Vox's. Get the 301 error for every other App - and I've forced connection and restarted. Nothing.


----------



## JMGator (Feb 26, 2008)

sangs said:


> Still cannot connect to any App but VUDU on both my Bolt Vox's. Get the 301 error for every other App - and I've forced connection and restarted. Nothing.


Dont restart. Unplug and reboot. See of that fixes it.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

Honestly I don't know if this is the correct thread to post this but the two most annoying issues I have that directly impact the usability of Tivo:

1) The SPS9S not keeping the clock/show progress while watching a recording. I found some recordings where the SPS9S didn't work at all. When it does work, it doesn't persist between recordings. It also doesn't persist within the same recording if you hit the Tivo button (i.e. hit Tivo button and you can tell the clock is gone; hit Zoom and confirm the clock is gone; SPS9S brings it back). Very annoying. Maybe Tivo didn't intend for the onscreen clock to be something that users would use often but I find it very useful (we don't have clocks anywhere so it's very convenient to glance at while watching TV).

2) Tivo Suggestions are listed by episode title as opposed to series name. Even when you highlight a particular episode, it still doesn't list the series name. This morning I tried to put something on for my kids and in the Tivo suggestions there were 29 listings all with things like S2E1 "Push bubbles and splashes." I know the series she likes to watch but no way do I know each episode title and which series it belongs to.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

blackngold75 said:


> Whatever was happening/happened last night really slowed things down. I saw the same symptoms on my Roamio: apps panel not loading, guide taking 10+ seconds to populate, general slowness. This is the first "trouble" I've encountered with the Hydra interface.


Me too on the Bolt, Roamio and Mini. I couldn't try a reset/restart as I was recording stuff. This morning everything is fine again. Could it have been an issue at Tivo?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

JMGator said:


> Dont restart. Unplug and reboot. See of that fixes it.


Nope, same issue.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

tim_m said:


> Ted hasn't actually said that pc>tivo transfer isn't coming back as he? It is all speculation on our part so far isn't it?


From the launch thread in reply to my posted question asking if PC-->might come back:


TiVo_Ted said:


> I am looking into this. Do not interpret my questions about Plex as saying that they are a viable alternative.


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

thyname said:


> V66


Found a work around. If go into the guide first then I hit Live TV it works. When I first go into the Guide it says "No channels available" but then populates after a few seconds and then Live TV works.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

@TiVo_Ted
Here's an issue with Plex Music on the Mini Vox Gen3 UI: the "->|" button does not work to skip to the next song. On the Bolt it works fine, but on the Mini Vox there is no way to skip to the next song without looking at the TV, hitting a button to get out of screensaver, navigating to the button on the UI and selecting it. This is really, really bad; I mean who is looking at the TV while listening to music? Hopefully that can be fixed... Maybe while they are at it, they could map the channel up button to skip to the next song and channel down to go back to the last song? That's the way it works in the Native Tivo interface and would be great if Plex could do it too... Thanks!!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Nak said:


> From the launch thread in reply to my posted question asking if PC-->might come back:


Then there's this today (emphasis mine):


TiVo_Ted said:


> We are listening to your feedback and working on how to bring back _*some*_ of the functionality _*you feel *_is missing in gen4.


The wording of this makes me far less hopeful that this capability will be restored.

A functionality is either there or it isn't. My feelings have nothing to do with it.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

No FF, No Pause, No Rewind, No Skip on recordings. All shows listed as SD now even if they were recorded before the Hydra update in HD.
Roamio + 3 minis


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> Then there's this today (emphasis mine):
> 
> 
> > TiVo_Ted said: ↑
> ...


I think the gist is, functionality that is missing _that would be worthwhile to have_.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> Then there's this today (emphasis mine):
> 
> The wording of this makes me far less hopeful that this capability will be restored.
> 
> A functionality is either there or it isn't. My feelings have nothing to do with it.


I'm going to be optimistic that the management people at Tivo are not going to intentionally piss on their most loyal fans--including guys like Dan203 who have done so much to help the Tivo Community and thereby promote Tivo to the public at large. Tivo_Ted seems to be doing a lot to keep us informed, and I think that he'd tell us if it was a done deal that PC-->Tivo transfers were dead permanently. I think it's certainly possible that they are gone, but at this point I don't believe the final decision has been made. I think Tivo_Ted would post it if that were true. I mean, he seems helpful and honest. Why would he be dragging this out if there wasn't a chance? I'd think you'd want to "tear the band-aid off fast" rather than draw out the misery.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

@TiVo_Ted any estimated eta for the fix for the v66 no channels error?


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

John Gillespie said:


> No FF, No Pause, No Rewind, No Skip on recordings. All shows listed as SD now even if they were recorded before the Hydra update in HD.
> Roamio + 3 minis


All issues listed, resolved when I got home tonight.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I am getting the V66 errors on my Roamio. This is obviously not the case of losing connection to the Roamio because, well, this is the Roamio. Only other boxes on the network are 2 Minis that are also plagued with the problem.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Maybe I'm being overly pessimistic, but they have yet to admit that they killed Push, so why should I expect them to admit that they have no intention of adding *any* missing capabilities to Hydra?. I'm just glad there is still a choice and that Hydra doesn't have any compelling features _*for me*_.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Haven't seen the v66 on my Roamio but it has happened twice on my mini.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

Currently experiencing a major issue on my Roamio Pro on 21.7.2.RC7-848-6-848 where the simple act of going into My Shows crashes the system if I'm network connected (I tried it with the preview window on and off; either way it crashes). If I'm not connected to the network, I don't reboot. On my 11th reboot of the evening. I'd like to use my TiVo as it's designed to.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

So is there any plan for the forgotten Live Guide? Also I hear that the Tuner "tiles" are too big. Why can't we have the option to use it the way it is in Gen3 to see what is going on on all tuners? Personally I don't think I would like to see them, just what is playing.

Again Ted, why does Tivo,Inc/Rovi want to change our beloved tivos into an X1 box? Some of the things that have made Tivo a Tivo have been thrown out. Who makes these decisions anyway? I have not agreed with many of the things that have been done in the past, except for Streaming app and out of network streaming, 1P's and SM and QM were great mods and the final integration of settings into the HD UI was nice. Basically I use my tivos as DVR's, like they were meant to be. SIGH...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

What's with adding all the apps under my shows!


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

With the new Bolt Vox (using Hydra) my whole app page is black and white, even the app icons themselves. Any way to change these to colored, as I imagine they should be?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> I'm not sure I understand. What ads would I be opting out of? I'm pretty good at ignoring ads. Also, what does the outgoing link/Vigilink thing mean?


For reference, TiVo Inc used to financially subsidize this forum (and likely why some of my early TiVoToGo aggregation was deleted, leading the creation of ZNF, funny how that works). Beyond that, irrespective of ownership, they've always encouraged TiVo employee contributions. I'd reach out - although really they should reach out to you, maybe one of the mods can facilitate if there are any left. At the very least, they should get you into the club and sticky whatever you think should be stickied.

As to bugs we've experienced and making my wife crazy, prioritized:

V66 Mini disconnects. I can provide TSNs if that would help.
Minis always default to channel 02 after inactivity.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sparky1234 said:


> What's with adding all the apps under my shows!


Checked Apps were always in My Shows. Sometime this morning something checked almost all my apps.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

samccfl99 said:


> So is there any plan for the forgotten Live Guide?


Seems this was a design factor for the first roll out, not that something was forgotten. I would expect (and hope!) Tivo is by far concentrating on the functionality issues before feature requests.


----------



## cbauer (Jan 17, 2016)

When I press the Live TV button, it goes to live tv, but always sets the channel to 1 regardless of what channel I had on previously. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't see any mention of the issue regarding losing the live buffer preceding a scheduled recording. This is the issue where you are watching a channel just prior to a show being recorded. Previously TiVo would allow you to watch the live buffer preceding the show being recorded, as that show starts its record. Now TiVo dumps that live buffer and takes you right into the show being recorded. This is unacceptable.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

MScottC said:


> I don't see any mention of the issue regarding losing the live buffer preceding a scheduled recording. This is the issue where you are watching a channel just prior to a show being recorded. Previously TiVo would allow you to watch the live buffer preceding the show being recorded, as that show starts its record. Now TiVo dumps that live buffer and takes you right into the show being recorded. This is unacceptable.


As I said before, they did this in 2013 and they fixed it "permanently". Actually they made it better. Also as I said, Ted knows about this and he put it on his "short" list. Just a boo-boo coding error, something they are prone to do since their "testing" is lacking.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> Seems this was a design factor for the first roll out, not that something was forgotten. I would expect (and hope!) Tivo is by far concentrating on the functionality issues before feature requests.


So all the things that made MANY people love Tivo enough to incurr gigantic costs and have been taken away, ARE FEATURE REQUESTS? You must work for Tivo, Inc because you sound exactly like them in this area. An example is when they screw up something that worked, they used to like us to put in a "feature request"...when it was a BUG... You've been around for a long time.

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/9/p2272893819.aspx

So did You got to Gen4 yet???


----------



## Forza21 (Nov 4, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Forza21 (Nov 4, 2017)

thanks for the update. For sure main issues is to get back amazon app + this cable card problem. Makes me reboot both of my Tivo mini vox models


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

I'm getting daily V66 errors on all 3 of my Mini's. 1 A95, 1 A93 and 1 A92.


----------



## djg8544 (Dec 7, 2016)

I have found that several channels are not watchable. PBS just shows a black screen with error code V52. I have noticed that when live sports, college football, is shown on local abc channel 8it is so pixelated that you can not watch it. However when the local news is broadcast on channel 8 the picture is fine


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bville01 said:


> With the new Bolt Vox (using Hydra) my whole app page is black and white, even the app icons themselves. Any way to change these to colored, as I imagine they should be?


Nevermind! Restarting the Tivo solved this and a few other problems.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

cbauer said:


> When I press the Live TV button, it goes to live tv, but always sets the channel to 1 regardless of what channel I had on previously. Anyone else seeing this?


Yes, I hate this. I like to set the live channel, then watch about 15 minutes of recorded news, then go back to live channel to start watching so I can fast forward through commercials. Now, when I go back to Live channel it's at 1 again! Not what I had set it to.
I think I will be going back today.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

davezatz said:


> As to bugs we've experienced and making my wife crazy, prioritized:
> 
> V66 Mini disconnects. I can provide TSNs if that would help.
> Minis always default to channel 02 after inactivity.


These are exactly the same problems I have! And they drive ME crazy, wife has me to take care of the first.

For #2, mine defaults to channel 10, some public announcement local channel in SD.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I have a roamio, TiVo HAD and a mini. Will I be able to MRV between Roamio and TiVo HD?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Posters who prefer not viewing ads should use an ad blocker.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Seems like I get Blue Spinning Circles every day (other than the first couple days of availability) with Hydra. BSC's were fairly rare on the Gen3 interface.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> Seems like I get Blue Spinning Circles every day (other than the first couple days of availability) with Hydra. BSC's were fairly rare on the Gen3 interface.


They seem to be having server problems as I'm seeing BSCs on my non-Hydrated Roamio.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> Seems like I get Blue Spinning Circles every day (other than the first couple days of availability) with Hydra. BSC's were fairly rare on the Gen3 interface.


It's not hydra. Ted said there was a problem they thought they fixed.

It is possible hydra is hitting the servers harder and making the problem worse but the problem is across the board.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lew said:


> I have a roamio, TiVo HAD and a mini. Will I be able to MRV between Roamio and TiVo HD?


If you upgrade the Roamio to Hydra the TiVo HD MAY be able to pull shows from the Roamio, but the Roamio WILL NOT be able to pull shows from the TiVo HD. And of course for those reading this in the distant future this may change.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

samccfl99 said:


> So all the things that made MANY people love Tivo enough to incurr gigantic costs and have been taken away, ARE FEATURE REQUESTS? You must work for Tivo, Inc because you sound exactly like them in this area. An example is when they screw up something that worked, they used to like us to put in a "feature request"...when it was a BUG... You've been around for a long time.
> 
> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/9/p2272893819.aspx
> 
> So did You got to Gen4 yet???


I'm just calling it like I see it, they did not build that feature for this release, and it was not an accident. It may have been buggy and got pulled, or they completed the grid first and were waiting to see if users cared.

And, as I said in another thread, I appreciate everyone being my guinea pig.  I'll move over soon, once the early adopters document all do the issues.


----------



## Ilovemyteevo (Sep 11, 2007)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.
> 
> ...


I'm still seeing V301 errors along with Amazon and iHeartRadio apps missing. Tried the suggestion to force two connections and reboot but still missing apps. This is on my mini vox connected to bolt+


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

Ilovemyteevo said:


> I'm still seeing V301 errors along with Amazon and iHeartRadio apps missing. Tried the suggestion to force two connections and reboot but still missing apps. This is on my mini vox connected to bolt+


I don't know about Iheart, but Amazon for the new Mini won't be ready for a couple of weeks according to Tivo_Ted.


----------



## Blaskovision (Dec 5, 2016)

What about the fact that I have launch Netflix or hit back until the exit screen to back out of any app. Tivo button as previous minis (even hydra) causes Blue spin circle or black. 

Any one else? Suggestions?


----------



## defond (Dec 14, 2004)

Has anyone else had this problem? Shows in the grid guide randomly get misaligned to the wrong channel. For instance Sunday night football is showing in the guide on QVC. Also I get completely blank pages.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dont have the grid guide problem but C'MON! its Sunday night and i got no skip mode, spinning circles and a general feeling of WTF!


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope TiVo can speed up changing channels on a Mini. It's slow enough to be annoying - much slower than pre-Hydra.

And make the tiles one sees, via the arrow keys, smaller. They don't need to be so big.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Dont have the grid guide problem but C'MON! its Sunday night and i got no skip mode, spinning circles and a general feeling of WTF!


I had skip mode on the two shows I watched last night on a Bolt with Hydra. The Walking Dead and Madam Secretary.


----------



## Joseph Muscarella (Nov 6, 2017)

I haven't seen anyone complain about Roamio Pro getting the V66 error. I have seen this 3 times on my Roamio pro when switching from DVR content to Live TV this past week. Quick UI refresh method Thumbs down, Thumbs up, play play fixes issue. Same goes for my 3 minis. Using Fios with MOCA network.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Joseph Muscarella said:


> I haven't seen anyone complain about Roamio Pro getting the V66 error. I have seen this 3 times on my Roamio pro when switching from DVR content to Live TV this past week. Quick UI refresh method Thumbs down, Thumbs up, play play fixes issue. Same goes for my 3 minis. Using Fios with MOCA network.


Definitely have the same problem. Giving Tivo this week to figure it out or I'll have to back everything up and go back to old interface. Wife and family do NOT like Hydra.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

defond said:


> Has anyone else had this problem? Shows in the grid guide randomly get misaligned to the wrong channel. For instance Sunday night football is showing in the guide on QVC. Also I get completely blank pages.


No, but I do have the issue you have shown here, where it take several seconds for the information about the selected show to populate.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

Don't know if this has been mentioned, but the grid guide used to start displaying data for the next time block 5 minutes prior to that block. For example, the guide would skip to the 7:00 shows at 6:55. This doesn't appear to be working in Hydra. The new guide doesn't move to the 7:00 shows until 7:00. Nothing major, but it's a step backwards.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Same here. V66 on Roamio Plus.

Wife hates losing all of her programs more than she hates Hydra.


----------



## plathrop (Oct 7, 2010)

First, I love the look of the new UI, but a few problems to report:

Both of my 2nd gen Minis are getting the connection errors to my Roamio Plus. Happening twice a day so far with no option but to restart the box. Roamio Plus also had the V66 error once.

Also, Minis aren't holding on the last channel watched when I turn on the TV and they need me to hit Live TV to start watching. They go to the first channel on my channel list.

There's a long buffer time when changing channels (at least 15 and up to 40 seconds) unless I've been on the channel already in that viewing session. I've checked my home network performance, and there's been no change as compared to pre-update.

Finally, what appears to be a design complaint: the Enter/Last button on the minis doesn't take you to the last channel viewed any more. That needs to be fixed.


----------



## teddyk (Oct 14, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.
> 
> ...


New Vox Remotes will not fully pair with old Mini (A92). Tried all suggested fixes. Bought three remotes. Same problem with all. Shows D404 when I try to use voice. Is this an issue you are tracking? Tried to call yesterday but hold time was ridiculous.

Just want to add to others that the new update has also failed the "wife test" in my house. She loves Tivo and finds this cluttered and confusing. I dont hate it, but have the same impression. Could be that its easier to naviagte with voice commands.

I'm a disappointed very old school Tivo user, many times repeat purchaser.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I was wondering could we separate the topics by make, one for Roamio, Bolt, Minis and so on as it seems a lot of the problems I keep reading about do not apply to what I have.

Also people other places like on FB seem to have come here and then think there are bazillion of problems with most are not the actual VOX Bolt, then they carry on all over FB saying how bad this is, which its mostly the older boxes and minis.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rkkeller said:


> I was wondering could we separate the topics by make, one for Roamio, Bolt, Minis and so on as it seems a lot of the problems I keep reading about do not apply to what I have.
> 
> Also people other places like on FB seem to have come here and then think there are bazillion of problems with most are not the actual VOX Bolt, then they carry on all over FB saying how bad this is, which its mostly the older boxes and minis.


I asked TCF to make a Hydra/G4 forum. Too hard I guess.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

teddyk said:


> New Vox Remotes will not fully pair with old Mini (A92). Tried all suggested fixes. Bought three remotes. Same problem with all. Shows D404 when I try to use voice. Is this an issue you are tracking? Tried to call yesterday but hold time was ridiculous.
> 
> Just want to add to others that the new update has also failed the "wife test" in my house. She loves Tivo and finds this cluttered and confusing. I dont hate it, but have the same impression. Could be that its easier to naviagte with voice commands.
> 
> I'm a disappointed very old school Tivo user, many times repeat purchaser.


Are you using the correct dongle?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DaveMN said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, but the grid guide used to start displaying data for the next time block 5 minutes prior to that block. For example, the guide would skip to the 7:00 shows at 6:55. This doesn't appear to be working in Hydra. The new guide doesn't move to the 7:00 shows until 7:00. Nothing major, but it's a step backwards.


Mine is doing this, which I have always hated. I noticed it this weekend, because when I selected a show, instead of changing to the channel, it came up with an option to record since it hadn't started airing yet.

I've always wished it wouldn't change until the hour or half hour. I don't want it showing something that it looks like is on, when in reality it hasn't even started airing yet.


----------



## teddyk (Oct 14, 2002)

DVR_Dave said:


> Are you using the correct dongle?


I believe so. I removed the dongle I had been using with the slide remote and used the dongle(s) that came with the Vox Remote(s). Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I asked TCF to make a Hydra/G4 forum. Too hard I guess.


Who'd you ask?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> Who'd you ask?


TCF -> Start a G4/Hydra Forum

I don't have a dog in this hunt since I haven't done an upgrade. That was not a function of Hydra, but of problems I was having with my usual testing Roamio and Mini.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> TCF -> Start a G4/Hydra Forum
> 
> I don't have a dog in this hunt since I haven't done an upgrade. That was not a function of Hydra, but of problems I was having with my usual testing Roamio and Mini.


I wouldn't count on a mod seeing that.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> TCF -> Start a G4/Hydra Forum
> 
> I don't have a dog in this hunt since I haven't done an upgrade. That was not a function of Hydra, but of problems I was having with my usual testing Roamio and Mini.


This sort of request should be posted in Forum Operations Center.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a Roamio Pro (and two Minis) all running Hydra. On the Pro, I switched from the Slide Pro Remote to the new VOX remote. I was using the Slide Pro Remote's keyboard to search for videos when using the Amazon Video streaming app. I was hoping that I could use the VOX remote to verbally search for Amazon videos but nada. I hope Tivo will have Amazon update their video app to allow voice search and commands.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dswallow said:


> This sort of request should be posted in Forum Operations Center.


Done. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Bville01 said:


> Yes, I have that problem also. I recently went to an OTA antenna and I have only 8 channels that I have selected to receive. I also have those same eight selected as my favorites. The guide will sometimes show me 6 channels and sometimes show me 8. When it shows me six channels the alignment of programs with stations is wrong.


@Bville01 ,

FYI - put your reply AFTER the closing /QUOTE tag so that it will appear separately from the post that you are replying too.


----------



## Dean Johnson (Nov 4, 2017)

jpwbikes said:


> Wow, signing up for this was a huge mistake.
> 
> All of my 3 minis are not able to view live TV since the upgrade. This is not an "intermittent' issue.


Repeat guided setup that should fix it. Might have to hit guide instead of live tv. I've had to do both.


----------



## chuckk9032 (Jul 15, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.
> 
> ...


Ted,

Any ETA on the V66 error issue resolution? TiVo support seems to be unaware of this and is asking us to go through the standard routine to solve V66 CableCard problems, which of course is a huge waste of time in this case.


----------



## chuckk9032 (Jul 15, 2005)

cbauer said:


> When I press the Live TV button, it goes to live tv, but always sets the channel to 1 regardless of what channel I had on previously. Anyone else seeing this?


Yes


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

chuckk9032 said:


> Ted,
> 
> Any ETA on the V66 error issue resolution? TiVo support seems to be unaware of this and is asking us to go through the standard routine to solve V66 CableCard problems, which of course is a huge waste of time in this case.


Ted just replied in the V66 thread they have a patch ready to test.

V66 error - promoted to its own thread


----------



## Maast (Nov 5, 2017)

Linkerbox said:


> I think I saw another person post this on a different thread so I know its not just me.
> When I start my mini in the morning the channel it starts up in is the first channel in my guide, not the last channel I was watching (or even any of the channels the tuners were already on).


Same here, also when starting live TV there is a 30-45 second jerky pause where you get just a few still frames until the image starts playing. This is on a gigabit network so I know its not network speed.
Also, on one of the two Minis in the house we're getting the V66 error, both do the jerky pause thing.


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Haven’t read through the entire thread as I just installed it yesterday, but Bolt is having issues with the combination of Hydra and Tunining adapter boxes, where you constantly get “this channel is temporarily unavailable, press select to try tuning this channel again”. Screwing many recordings.. and the channel is working.. Can I say I HATE tuning adapter boxes! This will play hell with TW/Spectrum customers.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

ourdoc said:


> Haven't read through the entire thread as I just installed it yesterday, but Bolt is having issues with the combination of Hydra and Tunining adapter boxes, where you constantly get "this channel is temporarily unavailable, press select to try tuning this channel again". Screwing many recordings.. and the channel is working.. Can I say I HATE tuning adapter boxes! This will play hell with TW/Spectrum customers.


What brand TA you have? I have a Motorola and i can count on one hand the number of times it's lost connection.


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Cisco, the only one TW would give us. Sometimes I have to reboot it and the TiVo together several times or they don’t communicate.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

ourdoc said:


> Cisco, the only one TW would give us. Sometimes I have to reboot it and the TiVo together several times or they don't communicate.


That sucks you can't get a Motorola in your area. They are so much better.


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

I haven’t tried since they switched over to Spectrum, but the last guy that came out to replace one, was going to give me one that was older than what I had and “had been floating around his van for years”. I said never mind..


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

tim_m said:


> That sucks you can't get a Motorola in your area. They are so much better.


You get whichever model corresponds to what your cable provider is using in its internal network. They speak different proprietary protocols.


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Yep, but I did call as all of mine were doing it last night, many digital channels just not there even though they reauthorized everything last night. Even the ones not on Hydra had the problem, and this morning they were back... So I called Spectrum and told them I need new Tuning adapter boxes. When asked why I said they obviously aren’t working right and all 3 adapters are over 10 years old. Bring new equipment, she agreed, we shall see. Thinking its the boxes or signal strength, maybe time for a new drop line. But since the boxes have received no updates in 10 years, I live in a rain forest in Hawaii, things rust. TiVo’s get replaced but not the box or card..


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I have Spectrum (formally Time Warner) and the cisco TA also. I haven't had any additional problems since switching to Hydra.... just the normal so on the 1st of every month I unplug the TA to prevent the channel not available messages. Altho since they switched to Spectrum my tivo seems to get all the channels even with the TA unplugged so I'm not even sure I still need to use it lol


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Hawaii outer islands have been having lots of problems with the switch over.. and I am thinking its the boxes. 10 years is a long time to have them on 24/7. I looked mine up today and it was installed in Aug 2007. 

And if it were just rebooting them once a month, I would not complain. Rebooted one last night 4 times while on the phone with support. One of them their system said wasn’t online at all, yet it had the green light and got many HD and digital, but not all.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ourdoc said:


> Hawaii outer islands have been having lots of problems with the switch over.. and I am thinking its the boxes. 10 years is a long time to have them on 24/7. I looked mine up today and it was installed in Aug 2007.


I think your date is maybe a year too early. The Cisco STA1520 (and Motorola one) weren't certified by Cablelabs until July 2008.

Scott


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry glasses and light not that great, but the date stamped on the bottom of the TA is 8/2008. It was 8/2007 when they announced going to SDV and I was one of the first with TiVo in Hawaii. Still electronic equipment in Hawaii in the rain forest doesn’t usually even last that long. Constant heat from being on is the only thing thats kept it going this long. Salt, VOG and humidity play hell on electronics.

But this is about Hydra and it appears its happening on non Hydra boxes in my house also, so can’t blame the software.


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> - *V66 connection errors* - Periodically, MINI and MINI VOX devices are losing connection to their host DVR and reporting this error. The error also unfortunately states that it might be a CableCARD problem, when in fact it has nothing to do with CC as far as we know. We are looking at log files and investigating this problem. It does appear to be fairly widespread. We believe we have a fix in testing.



Where are we on the V66 errors?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jpwbikes said:


> Where are we on the V66 errors?


Try here -> V66 error - promoted to its own thread


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

And most recently this post.

V66 error - promoted to its own thread

Send your TSN to Ted if you haven't already to get the patch early.

Scott


----------



## Peter Grillo (Nov 14, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.
> 
> ...


A few days ago, I bought a new tivo bolt vox to replace my tivo bolt+. I have 3 tivo minis that were working fine with my tivo bolt+ and seemed to be working fine with my new tivo bolt vox, however, every single one of them are getting *V66 connection errors every single time. *I unplug and plug the tivo minis back in but only to get the v66 error again the next time I watch tv or sometimes in the middle of the show. My wife and I are getting very frustrated, because we invested over $1,500+ in these products including lifetime service and my wife can't watch her shows in bed, in the living room or the workout room. Is there an update on the v66 "fix in testing". Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Peter Grillo said:


> Is there an update on the v66 "fix in testing". Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Look here -> V66 error - promoted to its own thread


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Peter Grillo said:


> A few days ago, I bought a new tivo bolt vox to replace my tivo bolt+. I have 3 tivo minis that were working fine with my tivo bolt+ and seemed to be working fine with my new tivo bolt vox, however, every single one of them are getting *V66 connection errors every single time. *I unplug and plug the tivo minis back in but only to get the v66 error again the next time I watch tv or sometimes in the middle of the show. My wife and I are getting very frustrated, because we invested over $1,500+ in these products including lifetime service and my wife can't watch her shows in bed, in the living room or the workout room. Is there an update on the v66 "fix in testing". Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Just FYI... the TiVo Bolt VOX is the same hardware as the TiVo Bolt (though they've made it more confusing between the 4-tuner and 6-tuner versions of each); but all you needed with the TiVo Bolt+ is the new remote and having it update to the new software version. No need to buy a new Bolt VOX (unless you just wanted an additional TiVo Bolt unit).


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Is there a quick way to see what bugs are on the plain Bolt VOX and not have to wade thru so much for the older devices and minis?
Many times I see bugs and errors posted and the majority of time they are minis or other TiVo, seems the Bolt VOX is pretty stable, but you can't tell by looking in this forum.

Why not put the Bolt VOX talk in the Bolt section, Roamio VOX in Roamio and Mini in minis and clean this forum up some. People are posting there anyways.


----------



## Peter Grillo (Nov 14, 2017)

dswallow said:


> Just FYI... the TiVo Bolt VOX is the same hardware as the TiVo Bolt (though they've made it more confusing between the 4-tuner and 6-tuner versions of each); but all you needed with the TiVo Bolt+ is the new remote and having it update to the new software version. No need to buy a new Bolt VOX (unless you just wanted an additional TiVo Bolt unit).


Yes, I know, I needed a replacement box because it was damaged by contractors working on my home.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> Is there a quick way to see what bugs are on the plain Bolt VOX and not have to wade thru so much for the older devices and minis?
> Many times I see bugs and errors posted and the majority of time they are minis or other TiVo, seems the Bolt VOX is pretty stable, but you can't tell by looking in this forum.
> 
> Why not put the Bolt VOX talk in the Bolt section, Roamio VOX in Roamio and Mini in minis and clean this forum up some. People are posting there anyways.


It is getting hard to keep track of all of it, but the general issues/usability concerns with Hydra/Gen 4 UI are the same regardless of the hardware running it. There are some additional issues that come into play when Minis are used, but again it doesn't matter if you are using a Roamio or a Bolt the issues are attached to using the Hydra UI and using Minis. And lastly there are some issues with pairing the new VOX remotes with old equipment, some of those issues where the remotes and some where the Blue Tooth drivers for the Version 1 Minis.

Remember your Bolt VOX is just a Bolt with the Hydra UI and a VOX remote, the actual DVR is the same hardware.


----------



## teddyk (Oct 14, 2002)

teddyk said:


> New Vox Remotes will not fully pair with old Mini (A92). Tried all suggested fixes. Bought three remotes. Same problem with all. Shows D404 when I try to use voice. Is this an issue you are tracking? Tried to call yesterday but hold time was ridiculous.
> 
> Just want to add to others that the new update has also failed the "wife test" in my house. She loves Tivo and finds this cluttered and confusing. I dont hate it, but have the same impression. Could be that its easier to naviagte with voice commands.
> 
> I'm a disappointed very old school Tivo user, many times repeat purchaser.


An update on this in case anyone else is experiencing the problem and thinks its user error. Bought three of these remotes for three minis. Finally tried to set up on other two minis. Mini#2 set up in 15 seconds. Could not have been easier. So it's not that I'm not setting this up properly. Remote won't fully pair with Mini#3 (same problem as Mini #1). Seems like a problem for Tivo to solve.

I'll try to call this weekend when I can wait on hold for 20 minutes.


----------



## Forza21 (Nov 4, 2017)

Guys - any idea with respect to timing when the V66 errors will be fixed with Vox Mini (image below for reference)? Keeps coming out more often and needing to reboot regularly. Also any news on Amazon video app for Vox mini? Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Forza21 said:


> Guys - any idea with respect to timing when the V66 errors will be fixed with Vox Mini (image below for reference)? Keeps coming out more often and needing to reboot regularly. Also any news on Amazon video app for Vox mini? Any guidance would be much appreciated.


Check the postings on Ted's page. He has all the current news...

TiVo_Ted


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Forza21 said:


> Guys - any idea with respect to timing when the V66 errors will be fixed with Vox Mini (image below for reference)? Keeps coming out more often and needing to reboot regularly. Also any news on Amazon video app for Vox mini? Any guidance would be much appreciated.


Check the post 6 up from yours which answered the same question with a link to the V66 thread. A patch is in testing with employees now and will be rolled out to early requesters soon. Send Ted your TSN in a PM to get it early.

Scott


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone have an ETA on when Amazon Video will be supported in Tivo Mini VOX. I've got 2 days left to return it and I'd like to confirm whether or not this will ever be supported.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Tivo_Ted has mentioned several times the app is in the process of being certified by Amazon.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

idksmy said:


> Tivo_Ted has mentioned several times the app is in the process of being certified by Amazon.


He mentioned it once and people quoted it a dozen times. I want an update on this that isn't a repeat.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

TivoRocks193 said:


> He mentioned it once and people quoted it a dozen times. I want an update on this that isn't a repeat.


I have not seen any update and don't expect too. As noted we have been told it is in the process of being updated/certified, there is no step after that beyond release. So unless you think we have been lied to there is nothing to do but wait.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

TivoRocks193 said:


> He mentioned it once and people quoted it a dozen times. I want an update on this that isn't a repeat.


About a week ago Tivo_Ted said in a PM to me that the Amazon App was about two weeks out. How well it will work is anyone's guess. The "Skip" button doesn't work with the Plex app on the Mini VOX. Hopefully that will be fixed at some point.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

TivoRocks193 said:


> He mentioned it once and people quoted it a dozen times. I want an update on this that isn't a repeat.


Wow, I am sure Tivo_Ted will hop right to it and give you a personal update. 

I bet the app is about a week out.


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> - *V66 connection errors* - Periodically, MINI and MINI VOX devices are losing connection to their host DVR and reporting this error. The error also unfortunately states that it might be a CableCARD problem, when in fact it has nothing to do with CC as far as we know. We are looking at log files and investigating this problem. It does appear to be fairly widespread. We believe we have a fix in testing.


I'm currently running into this cablecard issue and the only way around it is to restart the Tivo Minis. Is there a fix coming soon? I'm losing the connection several times a day


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> - *V66 connection errors* - Periodically, MINI and MINI VOX devices are losing connection to their host DVR and reporting this error. The error also unfortunately states that it might be a CableCARD problem, when in fact it has nothing to do with CC as far as we know. We are looking at log files and investigating this problem. It does appear to be fairly widespread. We believe we have a fix in testing.


**Disregard, following the V66 Thread for up-to-date information**

I'm currently running into this cablecard issue and the only way around it is to restart the Tivo Minis. Is there a fix coming soon? I'm losing the connection several times a day


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

soccermeister said:


> I'm currently running into this cablecard issue and the only way around it is to restart the Tivo Minis. Is there a fix coming soon? I'm losing the connection several times a day


Since Minis do not use a cable card, could you explain a little more?


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

The do not, they use the host DVR to receive channels and recordings.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

soccermeister said:


> The do not, they use the host DVR to receive channels and recordings.


I know this. I see you are following the V66 thread, which also has nothing to do with cable cards.


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

idksmy said:


> I know this. I see you are following the V66 thread, which also has nothing to do with cable cards.


Correct. Although the on screen message says there's something wrong with the cablecard, I guess that's not true. The cablecard is probably fine and I am instead running into a software bug as described in the v66 issue. I'll continue to follow that thread and I sent a PM to Tivo_Ted asking for the beta software that should fix this.


----------



## Joseph Muscarella (Nov 6, 2017)

I sent Tivo_ted my TSN numbers as well as any other info he requested. I received an update yesterday morning on my Roamio Pro and 3 mini's. Version updated to 21.7.2.RC8. So far no V66 errors, although, I have not done a lot of testing.


----------



## DesertHOG (Nov 18, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.
> 
> ...


V66 ERROR CODE is reliably reproduced by living the Tivo Mini on until Tivo timeout asks if you are still there. If you don't respond immediately, you'll get the V66 error every time.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

DesertHOG said:


> V66 ERROR CODE is reliably reproduced by living the Tivo Mini on until Tivo timeout asks if you are still there. If you don't respond immediately, you'll get the V66 error every time.


You might want to add your system version to your post. It's not clear from your message if you forwarded @TiVo_Ted your TSNs and are now on version 21.7.2.RC9 on all devices or perhaps remain on an earlier version of the software. The later versions, which are not yet in full release, hopefully fixed this issue.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Megamind said:


> You might want to add your system version to your post. It's not clear from your message if you forwarded @TiVo_Ted your TSNs and are now on version 21.7.2.RC9 on all devices or perhaps remain on an earlier version of the software. The later versions, which are not yet in full release, hopefully fixed this issue.


Everyone who has received RC9 has reported it resolves the V66 bug.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

idksmy said:


> Everyone who has received RC9 has reported it resolves the V66 bug.


I know. I'm one of those people. That's why I suggested he clarify his post. I suspect he's on an earlier version, but didn't want to presume that to be true.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Has anyone had issues with HDMI handshake issues with an AV receiver? Currently on power on, my TV doesn't recognize the signal, and I have to switch inputs on my receiver to resolve this.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Forza21 said:


> Guys - any idea with respect to timing when the V66 errors will be fixed with Vox Mini (image below for reference)? Keeps coming out more often and needing to reboot regularly. Also any news on Amazon video app for Vox mini? Any guidance would be much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 31511


That is such a sad picture. And this is on multiple minis?. You have my sympathies.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

TiVo did you find the person in India for the job to assist in firmware development and future product improvements? Seriously people thats where this company is looking for somebody to work for TiVo. Apparently there is not one soul in the USA that can help us with our issues. I was reading an employment ad and thats how I found out about this. If TiVo does not step up and correct their out of box issues before the holiday swing, there will be a lot of returned TiVo Bolts and Minis. 

To pass it off here like all the issues subscribers are having did not occur in testing is total B S. Furthermore the reviews that are so glorious are so bogus, I bet not one website or similar entity actually set TiVo's products up from scratch. The sorry suckers who know no better on what they are in for, I feel their pain. It would not be so bad if you had actual hands on tech support. Not a script read from the other side of the world, and by those who never touched your products. Enough! Seriously TiVo this rollout is a fail, Hydra should have been delayed until READY!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

buildersboy66 said:


> Seriously TiVo this rollout is a fail, Hydra should have been delayed until READY!


Now not that I am a defender of Tivo, Inc development by any stretch of the imagination, but Comcast made tens of thousands of Paying customers beta users of the X1. I watched it roll out in their forums for many months and laughed. And then it still took over six more months to make it work ok (OK is a funny word for the X1, when to this day on their stupid remote, you have to press the Enter button after putting the numbers in to change the channel...). One thing I do have to say about Tivo, Inc and Gen4 is that they made it Optional. I am thankful every day that they did.

I would like to see where Gen4 goes sometime in 2018 when maybe they will have all the stupid bugs out of it (unfortunately I know that some of these "bugs" will be purposely "designed", and not the correct way). I know many people seem to like it, but I do not trust it (and dislike a lot of what I am reading)...and I am not a person who likes change. It is a shame that they did not/could not develop a rollback that included saving ones recordings, of which I have many. Also I think there are very many people who have not upgraded yet because they only have one host tivo and do not want to lose their recordings (again, Moi). Or they have a wife that might kill them...LOLOL.

We shall see.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

samccfl99 said:


> Comcast made tens of thousands of Paying customers beta users of the X1. I watched it roll out in their forums for many months and laughed. And then it still took over six more months to make it work ok .


I was watching the X1 during its early days and it's what led me to find TiVo and never look back. That was almost four years ago I think.

I'm reasonably certain I would be okay with an X1 now...should something happen to make using a TiVo difficult or even impossible.


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

Has @TiVo_Ted or anyone else mentioned a fix for the P103 error tied to Parental Controls (other than just disabling them)? With Parental Controls enabled, I can watch live TV but cannot play any recorded shows. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

idksmy said:


> Everyone who has received RC9 has reported it resolves the V66 bug.


I am still on RC7, when will the update hit everyone? I do not have that error, just thinking some other things might be tweaked in 2 updates I did not get.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

buildersboy66 said:


> Seriously TiVo this rollout is a fail, Hydra should have been delayed until READY!


It is very stable and works fine on an updated Bolt or Bolt VOX. Its the minis with the majority of the problems and people complaining about the changes in the guide. Neither will hamper me so my experience "so far" has been great.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> I am still on RC7, when will the update hit everyone? I do not have that error, just thinking some other things might be tweaked in 2 updates I did not get.


Ted indicated that if things are quiet this weekend with the users that sent him their TSN's that they would probably start pushing it out Monday evening.

V66 error - promoted to its own thread

Scott


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

As many may know, there have now been two updates since the initial Hydra rollout. RC7 was the initial release late last month. Earlier this week RC8 was released that solved the V66 errors and a few minor bugs. Late in the week we got RC9, which includes the V66 fix and corrects problems with the VOX remote and A92 Minis. It also seems to generally improve trick play smoothness. We were in the initial 10 users of RC8 and have been running RC9 since Thursday. In our experience, the software now seems quite reliable. At this point, the most widespread issues are mostly subjective issues about design. Let me be clear, some are still seeing bugs, but they are mostly scattered and in specific sub-areas (like apps, wish lists, parental controls, etc.). I expect that RC9 is what will go into GA next week.


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

Diana Collins said:


> As many may know, there have now been two updates since the initial Hydra rollout. RC7 was the initial release late last month. Earlier this week RC8 was released that solved the V66 errors and a few minor bugs. Late in the week we got RC9, which includes the V66 fix and corrects problems with the VOX remote and A92 Minis. It also seems to generally improve trick play smoothness. We were in the initial 10 users of RC8 and have been running RC9 since Thursday. In our experience, the software now seems quite reliable. At this point, the most widespread issues are mostly subjective issues about design. Let me be clear, some are still seeing bugs, but they are mostly scattered and in specific sub-areas (like apps, wish lists, parental controls, etc.). I expect that RC9 is what will go into GA next week.


I apparently have the RC7 software version. How do I update? I thought it was done automatically.


----------



## JoelH1965 (Jun 22, 2009)

I got two remotes when they first came available but I’ve been sitting on updating until these problems cleared. I have one of the A92 minis and a Roamio Pro. I was wondering if the RC9 software is what gets automatically downloaded with the remote setup now? My guess is probably not but I was wondering if anyone has just upgraded and got RC9?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

You needed to submit your TSNs to get it early (and test it). If all remains quiet this weekend amongst those of us with RC9, Ted has indicated it should be rolled out to all Hydra users during the week.


----------



## JoelH1965 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Diana. I sent Ted a question about it to see what he said. I know he talked about sending it out in batches but I wanted to find out how it would go for what is “stored” on the server for someone doing a new remote install and upgrade. I can understand a cautious approach for pushing it out in batches but if you are updating from gen3 to gen4 I hoped they would let us get the latest version.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

buildersboy66 said:


> TiVo did you find the person in India for the job to assist in firmware development and future product improvements? Seriously people thats where this company is looking for somebody to work for TiVo. Apparently there is not one soul in the USA that can help us with our issues. I was reading an employment ad and thats how I found out about this. If TiVo does not step up and correct their out of box issues before the holiday swing, there will be a lot of returned TiVo Bolts and Minis.
> 
> To pass it off here like all the issues subscribers are having did not occur in testing is total B S. Furthermore the reviews that are so glorious are so bogus, I bet not one website or similar entity actually set TiVo's products up from scratch. The sorry suckers who know no better on what they are in for, I feel their pain. It would not be so bad if you had actual hands on tech support. Not a script read from the other side of the world, and by those who never touched your products. Enough! Seriously TiVo this rollout is a fail, Hydra should have been delayed until READY!


First of all, nearly any software development organization will have developers in India (my, relatively small, software company has two sites in India). This is a normal software development process. Any job posting that is already being advertised has been in the works for weeks.

As for the testing not finding the V66 error, the only fault I can lay at TiVos door is that they probably didn't do a full test of the final build. They likely had a number of tasks/stories that had been tested in a variety of development tracks, and when they merged the tracks together, they likely just ran their automated test suite, which didn't turn up the problem. Once real users, on real home networks, started to use the software, they quickly discovered they had a problem and turned around the fix in a couple of weeks.

DVR software is complex, and agile development techniques value speed over accuracy (on the theory that a task can be dropped from a sprint if it doesn't work). This particular release is a major rewrite of the UI, not an incremental upgrade. When we signed up for it we were told this was a "preview release" not a GA one. You needed to be directed to the sign up page. We were given an opportunity to _preview _the software. Once it is considered "finished" it will be made available to everyone. But until then, I recognized that we are field testing the software...everyone should understand that.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Diana Collins: Well stated.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Rkkeller said:


> It is very stable and works fine on an updated Bolt or Bolt VOX. Its the minis with the majority of the problems and people complaining about the changes in the guide. Neither will hamper me so my experience "so far" has been great.


I've had some issues on my base Roamio with Dolby Digital audio not working on power on with my receiver. As I mentioned in a previous post, now the Roamio is having HDMI handshake issues with my receiver on power on. The tablet and the mobile apps are also broken (haven't tried rebooting it plus my tivo stream).


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Diana Collins said:


> First of all, nearly any software development organization will have developers in India (my, relatively small, software company has two sites in India). This is a normal software development process. Any job posting that is already being advertised has been in the works for weeks.
> 
> As for the testing not finding the V66 error, the only fault I can lay at TiVos door is that they probably didn't do a full test of the final build. They likely had a number of tasks/stories that had been tested in a variety of development tracks, and when they merged the tracks together, they likely just ran their automated test suite, which didn't turn up the problem. Once real users, on real home networks, started to use the software, they quickly discovered they had a problem and turned around the fix in a couple of weeks.
> 
> DVR software is complex, and agile development techniques value speed over accuracy (on the theory that a task can be dropped from a sprint if it doesn't work). This particular release is a major rewrite of the UI, not an incremental upgrade. When we signed up for it we were told this was a "preview release" not a GA one. You needed to be directed to the sign up page. We were given an opportunity to _preview _the software. Once it is considered "finished" it will be made available to everyone. But until then, I recognized that we are field testing the software...everyone should understand that.


The only exceptions would be people who buy the new vox remote, tivo mini vox, tivo vox boxes, and the refreshed tivo OTA. Otherwise it is a beta test, and I expected issues to occur. Some of us are attracted to trying the new thing, bugs and all.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Diana Collins said:


> When we signed up for it we were told this was a "preview release" not a GA one. You needed to be directed to the sign up page. We were given an opportunity to _preview _the software. Once it is considered "finished" it will be made available to everyone. But until then, I recognized that we are field testing the software...everyone should understand that.


 Any new series 5 or later unit is getting this "unfinished" software by default now, so it's not just opt in software.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

While I know there are logical reason to not have a new forum for the new stuff, we are seeing some confusion already. Since new boxes are being shipped with the new stuff, a first time user may not know what they have, and may not know how to ask the right questions or even where to ask them. I feel bad for those people. To be fair, if someone buys a Bolt VOX, they may wonder about VOX. But the person who buys a Roamio OTA may only look at the price, thinks it is a good buy, and maybe they will just send it back when they get frustrated. Shipping Hydra on the OTA box was an error. My opinion.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Shipping Hydra on the OTA box was an error. My opinion.


Well you know my opinions on Gen4... Ted said it could be downgraded any time. But do new users know the differences between Gen3 and 4? They would if they came here!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

DeltaOne said:


> I was watching the X1 during its early days and it's what led me to find TiVo and never look back. That was almost four years ago I think.
> 
> I'm reasonably certain I would be okay with an X1 now...should something happen to make using a TiVo difficult or even impossible.


Not me! No buffering on all tuners, no recording space to speak of, although the recordings are in their cloud for a while now, and I know this because my friend has one and it had to replaced and the recordings were all there on the replacement! I was amazed. NO LIVE GUIDE...

I got my Tivos starting in 2012 when I got sick of Comcast because they would not activate the ESATA port for an external HD. They had many years to do it too. In a year or so they did. The Tivo and service are expensive, but worth it.

Sorry for the off topic discussion...


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Diana Collins said:


> As many may know, there have now been two updates since the initial Hydra rollout.
> RC7 was the initial release late last month. Earlier this week RC8 was released that solved the V66 errors and a few minor bugs. Late in the week we got RC9, which includes the V66 fix and corrects problems with the VOX remote and A92 Minis. It also seems to generally improve trick play smoothness.[...] In our experience, the software now seems quite reliable. [...] I expect that RC9 is what will go into GA next week.


I noticed with RC9 that I have 30 minute buffers over multiple channels on my Mini Vox. I turn on the Mini Vox on channel CBS with a 30min buffer, then switch to NBC and it too has a 30 min buffer. Go back to CBS and the 30 min buffer is still there. Then FOX and yet another 30min buffer. Is this a software enhancement, a bug fix, a Mini VOX hardware feature, or have TiVO Minis always been able to have multiple channel buffers?!

I know the actual DVRs have always had multiple channel buffers for viewing as that's where the tuners are and where the tuner stream buffers are saved to the hard drive.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Changing channels, on a Mini, seems much better on RC9. It's faster, doesn't stutter for 3 to 5 seconds...much better!


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

I never had a V66 error as far as I know setting up my new Mini Vox's. What did occur after the VOX Mini's update the remotes became unresponsive. They had to be set to IR to complete setup because RF was not working by automatic pairing obviously. Then to get them paired, I used another contributor's method and got them paired in RF. I purchased a VOX remote for the Bolt+, that would not pair either using devices pairing methods. So there is more than just a V66 error with newly released equipment/remotes. 

Others not knowing what to do in my position will likely not receive accurate or quality tech support either. Thus your products get returned. Not everyone knows all the little details on TiVo. My new VOX Mini's are running 21.7.2.RC7 and you would think a new device first connect to TiVo would get the most current release of Software. Especially to eliminate further issues prior. So sorry, it is a FAIL! Mock me all you want everyone. I do not praise failure for multiple issues on this rollout. 

India? Still so wrong.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

CloudAtlas said:


> I noticed with RC9 that I have 30 minute buffers over multiple channels on my Mini Vox. I turn on the Mini Vox on channel CBS with a 30min buffer, then switch to NBC and it too has a 30 min buffer. Go back to CBS and the 30 min buffer is still there. Then FOX and yet another 30min buffer. Is this a software enhancement, a bug fix, a Mini VOX hardware feature, or have TiVO Minis always been able to have multiple channel buffers?!
> 
> I know the actual DVRs have always had multiple channel buffers for viewing as that's where the tuners are and where the tuner stream buffers are saved to the hard drive.


This is how it always worked, it depends on what the host DVR tuners are on in the background. So if you have a 6 tuner DVR and the tuners are set to channels 1-6 and channels 2-6 are background tuners (not the one being viewed on the DVR) then tuning to channels 2-6 will have buffers on a mini. If you go to channel 7 though, it will take one of the tuners and you would have no buffer. Mini will switch tuners if that channel is already tuned and available on the host when you change channels.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Diana Collins said:


> First of all, nearly any software development organization will have developers in India (my, relatively small, software company has two sites in India). This is a normal software development process. Any job posting that is already being advertised has been in the works for weeks.
> 
> As for the testing not finding the V66 error, the only fault I can lay at TiVos door is that they probably didn't do a full test of the final build. They likely had a number of tasks/stories that had been tested in a variety of development tracks, and when they merged the tracks together, they likely just ran their automated test suite, which didn't turn up the problem. Once real users, on real home networks, started to use the software, they quickly discovered they had a problem and turned around the fix in a couple of weeks.
> 
> DVR software is complex, and agile development techniques value speed over accuracy (on the theory that a task can be dropped from a sprint if it doesn't work). This particular release is a major rewrite of the UI, not an incremental upgrade. When we signed up for it we were told this was a "preview release" not a GA one. You needed to be directed to the sign up page. We were given an opportunity to _preview _the software. Once it is considered "finished" it will be made available to everyone. But until then, I recognized that we are field testing the software...everyone should understand that.


This! Anyone complaining like that particular user doesn't understand software development and testing.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

And your profession is? I know quite a bit. There are people in our own country that can also do that job. I know this for a fact sir. 

On that note TiVo get some land based tech support, what you have today is beyond helpful period!


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

buildersboy66 said:


> On that note TiVo get some land based tech support, what you have today is beyond helpful period!


They still are there in Colorado...just hiding and trying to save money...It is what it is. At least Ted is around...for now.


----------



## Cal Nelson (Nov 20, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.
> 
> ...


Ted,

Recently purchase VOX remote and had to upgrade Roamio Pro to use it. All went well with that. However, my mini's began to exhibit the V66 error. A simple reboot would clear the error temporarily. But, later in the day the errro would return. Called Tivo support and went through a procedure they said would clear the problem. Appeared to work but this morning the V66 error is back. Case #07439931. They rep said she was sure the patch she sent would fix the problem. If it is the same fix you are talking about it did not work. I plan to call support again when I have the time to commit to testing to see if we can get this thing fixed. As a long time Tivo user I am annoyed by this but no enough to abandon Tivo. I have to Roamios and four minis. Did not uprade one of the Roamios yet. And, occasionally when I reboot he mini I have picture but no audio. Another reboot will fix this.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

buildersboy66 said:


> And your profession is? I know quite a bit. There are people in our own country that can also do that job. I know this for a fact sir.
> 
> On that note TiVo get some land based tech support, what you have today is beyond helpful period!


No one said there aren't people on shore (I assume that's what you mean by 'land based') who can do this. Not sure why you even said that.

The two main reasons companies hire contractors, both related, directly or indirectly, to cost. (1) Reduce costs and (2) Workforce flexibility (it is easier to shed/hire contractors versus employees). If management does not include service level agreements that accurately measure the effectiveness and efficiency of their contractors, out sourcing will fail, but it will take a long time because the savings are so substantial. Can off shore staff be as effective and efficient as on shore? Absolutely. But distance and language make that a more difficult.

Tivo management needs direct evidence, via complaints, their customer support needs improving. However, it is very difficult to justify increasing the cost of customer service. What's the ROI?

Personally, I cannot recall the last time I called any company's customer support. I either contact them online or find assistance in an online forum.


----------



## JoelH1965 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cal I've been holding off before upgrading mine. I too just bought the vox remotes but saw that the software was having the problems you said. I guess the latest patch which is RC9 seems to correct the errors. I've had my remotes for two weeks now and I'd like to do the upgrade and use them but I want to know that the software I'll be getting when I hit the upgrade button will be at least RC9. So far I haven't been able to get a date on that yet.

I messaged Tivo Ted and haven't got an answer there.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

buildersboy66 said:


> ...India? Still so wrong.


If you were running a software company, you'd think differently.

While there MAY be people in this country that can do the job, they won't. This is the drudgery of coding: bug fixes, API updates, regression testing, etc. Coders in this country want to work on new code, with the latest techniques and technologies. There being no unemployment problem in IT, you can't a decent, knowledgeable developer to this work, so we go overseas.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

buildersboy66 said:


> On that note TiVo get some land based tech support, what you have today is beyond helpful period!


That ship sailed a long time ago for most support divisions, Tivo stuck with US-based support far longer than I expected them to, it's no surprise they went overseas.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

buildersboy66 said:


> And your profession is? I know quite a bit. There are people in our own country that can also do that job. I know this for a fact sir.
> 
> On that note TiVo get some land based tech support, what you have today is beyond helpful period!


Dear Builderboy66,

As you know quite a bit you know that the average support call costs a company on average $100 in overall costs and that a minority of customers make the majority of the support calls. In an effort to keep these costs down we hire support staff in countries in all time zones around the world for our 24x7 support line. As you know training new hires is very costly and with the high turnover rate of stressful low paying support jobs we have no choice but to hire in greater numbers in lower paying countries to offset these costs In an effort to keep product costs down for all we request you submit the following product support fees for USA-only support which are not reflected in current retail prices. Upon payment of $210.00 we will allow you to speak to a USA based support staff member of your choice! -Best TiVO

TiVO DVR $100.00 x 1
TiVO Remote $10.00 x 1
TiVO amini. $50.00 x 2


----------



## jerry36 (May 24, 2015)

How do we get R9? Have been a huge Tivo fan with zero issues since series 1, the past few weeks have been quite difficult


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Send your TSNs to Tivo_Ted.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Ted,
RC9 on The Mini is still defaulting to the lowest channel in the Guide when entering the Guide from the Home screen (old TiVo Central).

The Guide should be opening to the last channel tuned on the Mini.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Ted,
> RC9 on The Mini is still defaulting to the lowest channel in the Guide when entering the Guide from the Home screen (old TiVo Central).
> The Guide should be opening to the last channel tuned on the Mini.


I think that a Mini will open (watch live TV) using one of its host's tuners. It has never caused a channel change on my host, but I'm using a Roamio without Hydra, so it may have changed.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> I think that a Mini will open (watch live TV) using one of its host's tuners. It has never caused a channel change on my host, but I'm using a Roamio without Hydra, so it may have changed.


Using a Mini
Go to LiveTV
Tune to a specific channel
Press the TiVo button
Press the Guide button > on Gen3 (Quatro) the Guide should open to the last channel tuned on the Mini

Hydra - Gen4, the Guide defaults to the lowest channel in your list, not the last channel tuned on the Mini


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> Using a Mini
> Go to LiveTV
> Tune to a specific channel
> Press the TiVo button
> ...


I'm not disputing the lowest channel issue. I'm just saying that a host, which has several tuners, may have any or all change during the time a Mini is off or in Standby. When the Mini comes online, it can't force the host to change channels, can it? Maybe I will be quiet until I upgrade again. Sorry.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

There IS a change in Hydra...

Scenario: You are watching CNN before you go to bed. You either just turn off the TV and go to bed, or return to TiVo Central first. Next morning you turn on the TV and press live TV.

Under the Classic UI, you would grab an available tuner from the DVR and if one was already tuned to CNN and not already in use on the DVR or another Mini, you'd go directly to CNN with whatever is in the buffer. If no tuner is tuned to CNN at the time, the mini grabs a tuner and tunes to CNN. So you get CNN with no buffer. But you always went to CNN.

Under the New Tivo Experience (aka Hydra) if a CNN tuner is available, you get it, go directly to CNN and have whatever buffer is available. But if no tuner is available with CNN already tuned, the Mini grabs a tuner and tunes to the lowest number channel in your guide.

Is that a bug or just a change in behavior? Who knows?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Diana Collins said:


> There IS a change in Hydra...
> Scenario: You are watching CNN before you go to bed. You either just turn off the TV and go to bed, or return to TiVo Central first. Next morning you turn on the TV and press live TV.
> Under the Classic UI, you would grab an available tuner from the DVR and if one was already tuned to CNN and not already in use on the DVR or another Mini, you'd go directly to CNN with whatever is in the buffer. If no tuner is tuned to CNN at the time, the mini grabs a tuner and tunes to CNN. So you get CNN with no buffer. But you always went to CNN.
> Under the New Tivo Experience (aka Hydra) if a CNN tuner is available, you get it, go directly to CNN and have whatever buffer is available. But if no tuner is available with CNN already tuned, the Mini grabs a tuner and tunes to the lowest number channel in your guide.
> Is that a bug or just a change in behavior? Who knows?


I'll say it's a change (for the better) when it works. I have a Mini I use every day. The host is always tuned to the same four channels. When I put the Mini on-line, I usually get tuner 0, but not always. The host is always on tuner 3. There is no pattern I can detect except it will always be one of the three free tuners.

My problem: when I'm finished with the Mini and before I put it into Standby, I tune to the channel I saw when I put it on-line. My fault for starting this. Again, sorry.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think the TCF is having problems.

I think they are fixed. Good job (someone).


----------



## jerry36 (May 24, 2015)

idksmy said:


> Send your TSNs to Tivo_Ted.


How does one send a PM on this forum?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Click on their name and click on start conversation


----------



## JustinB (Nov 1, 2017)

When changing channels with voice via the Vox remote, why will it change to a channel number that isn't selected in my channel list? For example, I say "Weather Channel" and it switches to channel 841...I don't even have that channel number checked in my Channel List, and the correct channel is 1002. (NOTE: Channel 841 is also The Weather Channel but because of how Comcast does their new channel lineups, I've unchecked all channels below 1000). This wouldn't be that big of a deal, but when it then goes to channel 841, and I press "Guide", since 841 is not in my channel list, the Guide takes me to channel 0 instead. 

I've verified this with RC7, and have since went back and checked all channels so at least the guide info is correct when using voice. Seems like a bug though. I'm not sure how voice determines the correct channel name/number, but it seems like it should only be selecting channels that I have actually selected/checked in my Channel List.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Upgraded to RC8 last night. Not sure if fixed in RC9.

Noticing two issues so far:

1: At LIVETV, hit 30Skip, expecting nothing because TV is current, but it still tries to skip forward and stutters for a second.

2: Some single recordings still show up twice in the Playlist. Had noticed this previously. As an example, there's a recording of 30 for 30 from 11/7/17, and it shows up twice in the Playlist. If I delete one of them then they both great deleted. If I then Undelete one of them then both come back to the Playlist. I've noticed this for a few other shows as well, but this is the only one that I can re-create right now. Can provide TSN if that would help.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

buildersboy66 said:


> TiVo did you find the person in India for the job to assist in firmware development and future product improvements? Seriously people thats where this company is looking for somebody to work for TiVo. Apparently there is not one soul in the USA that can help us with our issues. I was reading an employment ad and thats how I found out about this. If TiVo does not step up and correct their out of box issues before the holiday swing, there will be a lot of returned TiVo Bolts and Minis.
> 
> To pass it off here like all the issues subscribers are having did not occur in testing is total B S. Furthermore the reviews that are so glorious are so bogus, I bet not one website or similar entity actually set TiVo's products up from scratch. The sorry suckers who know no better on what they are in for, I feel their pain. It would not be so bad if you had actual hands on tech support. Not a script read from the other side of the world, and by those who never touched your products. Enough! Seriously TiVo this rollout is a fail, Hydra should have been delayed until READY!


It sure was nice years ago when you called tech support and they spoke English and had a brain... now, not so much.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

ohboy710 said:


> It sure was nice years ago when you called tech support and they ... had a brain... now, not so much.


Tech Support probably thinks the same thing about the people who call them.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Upgraded to RC8 last night. Not sure if fixed in RC9.
> 
> Noticing two issues so far:
> 
> ...


Both issues still exist in RC9.

Was just playing some more with issue #1 above ... On RC9, looks like 30Skip actually takes you back a second when already at LIVETV once it completes, because if you hit FF right after the 30Skip there's a slight buffer to get through ... while if you hit FF at LIVETV by itself then nothing happens (as expected).


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Sixto said:


> Both issues still exist in RC9.


Makes sense *since Tivo_Ted never said they were fixed in RC9*.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a Roamio Plus and one A92 Mini that were upgraded to Hydra a week ago.. Tivo_Ted had them upgraded to RC9, which pulled down yesterday morning. The updates performed without issue. I was previously getting the V66 errors on the A92 Mini, that seemed to be resolved at the intermediate step of RC8 the previous day. I had ordered 3 new A95 Mini Vox's from Crutchfield that I received yesterday.. I was able to add them to my account with no issue.. Two of them were connected via MoCA.. The 3rd was connected via Ethernet.. At the first round of Guided Setup, they all pulled down RC8.

One immediate issue I notice with these Mini Voxs is that it appears to take a while before the MoCA link on them becomes active after a reboot.. Was curious if anyone else has run into this?

Also -- Ted put the 3 new Minis in for RC9 prior to the end of business yesterdat, and they were able to pull that down last night.. So everything is now on RC9 in my home. The new Minis had not experienced any V66 errors -- until one of them completed the RC9 update from RC8.. On first attempt to watch live TV on that one unit, I got the V66 error.. The Mini that experienced this was the one connected via Ethernet.. The Thumbs Down/Up/Play/Play shortcut cleared it, and it appeared to be OK after that. I'll check again this morning. Fortunately, these 3 minis were all connected to TVs that get used very infrequently.. They took the place of Altice/Optimum cable boxes that we were paying $10 each/month for.

One other issue I notice with RC9.. On the main Roamio Plus, when I pull up the tuners -- for tuners taken by one of the Minis, the tuner list just displays the TSN of the unit using it.. Hopefully there are plans to make that more user friendly -- should show the name of the mini using it, and also identify it as a Mini.

Also in regards to the 3 new Minis.. Two of the 3 paired the remotes with no issue.. The 3rd required a bit of effort and numerous resets as documented by Tivo_Ted.. Eventually it paired.

Tried using voice on the Vox remotes with the new Minis.. Didnt put much effort into that -- each of them were failing with some "voice is not available right now" error.. I'll explore that again later.


Just my 2 cents..

Rick


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

JustinB said:


> I'm not sure how voice determines the correct channel name/number, but it seems like it should only be selecting channels that I have actually selected/checked in my Channel List.


It works fine for me with Fios. When I say "Put on CBS" it goes right to the HD channel I have and not the SD channel I removed. I removed all the lower SD channels and left only the HD ones.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

idksmy said:


> Makes sense *since Tivo_Ted never said they were fixed in RC9*.


I only received RC8 last night, I guess 9 is not a wide release yet. I am not on any lists.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Ted:
Issue: Mini - Frozen Loading YouTube Video

SW Vers. 21.7.2.RC9

The Mini will start to stutter when in the Video Loading phase (both Ads and content), I can usually play several videos but eventually the Mini will just completely lock up and stop responding to Remote commands. The power must be pulled to reboot the Mini.


----------



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

I noticed that the "Enter/Last" button no longer works on my Mini after having updated to Hydra. Thus, I have to keep going through the guide to get back to a channel after a channel change. ANyone else notice this?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

obeythelaw2004 said:


> I noticed that the "Enter/Last" button no longer works on my Mini after having updated to Hydra. Thus, I have to keep going through the guide to get back to a channel after a channel change. ANyone else notice this?


The Enter/Last button on my Mini sometimes works, sometimes doesn't work. It's intermittent.


----------



## davidy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Enter/Last on Mini fails to work 100% of the time. 

Coming out of Standby goes to TiVo Central every time, takes several hits on Live TV before spinning circle and lowest channel every time. Running MoCa. 

All on RC9.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

davidy2 said:


> Enter/Last on Mini fails to work 100% of the time. Coming out of Standby goes to TiVo Central every time, takes several hits on Live TV before spinning circle and lowest channel every time. Running MoCa. All on RC9.


Both problems seem to be resolved when running RC11. I say "seem" because I'm only on day 2 or 3 of RC11, so it may be too early to declare victory.

I'd say RC11 seems better in many ways...including bringing back some performance...the lagginess seems to be gone.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

stini777 said:


> Has @TiVo_Ted or anyone else mentioned a fix for the P103 error tied to Parental Controls (other than just disabling them)? With Parental Controls enabled, I can watch live TV but cannot play any recorded shows. Thanks in advance.


They are silent on this Parental Control bug, I could set it on, watch Skinemax recordings but wont play All In The Family, Vega$, Threes Company, Jeffersons, Sanford and Son et al...


----------



## davidy2 (Jun 23, 2015)

DeltaOne said:


> Both problems seem to be resolved when running RC11. I say "seem" because I'm only on day 2 or 3 of RC11, so it may be too early to declare victory.
> 
> I'd say RC11 seems better in many ways...including bringing back some performance...the lagginess seems to be gone.


Any hint of release date for RC11? I find the Mini nearly unusable with RC9. Power reset at least daily and brutally slow when it works.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

davidy2 said:


> Any hint of release date for RC11? I find the Mini nearly unusable with RC9. Power reset at least daily and brutally slow when it works.


My guess is RC11 will be in general release soon, probably in the next few days. Send a PM to Tivo_Ted with your TSNs and he may be able to get it to you sooner. (Find a post of his on here and click on his picture...then I think you use the "start a conversation" button.

Another guess...force a network connection a few times and see if that pulls it down. Look for "pending restart" on the account info page...I forget the exact location.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just go to Settings, Network Settings. Select on TiVo Service Connection, then watch. A big delay during downloading probably means an update. Then the result will be [Restart Pending] not [Succeeded].


----------



## Miles267 (Feb 20, 2017)

I’ve noticed Plex is no longer available under Home Shortcuts in RC9. Was removed from the app list for some reason. Hope they restore it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Here's issues I've found in my 1st week of Hydra/Bolt (my 1st TiVo):

In My Shows, sometimes I see a Strip above the menu, and sometimes it's gone.
TiVo unable to detect that my display supports 1080i (defaults to 720p). Resolved by setting the Bolt to _only_ use 1080i (even though my display supports other resolutions, I can't check the box on these as the Bolt will only use 720p if I do).
HDMI Handshake issues resulting in "HDMI connection not permitted", or "Pink Screen". My fix is to make sure that my display was turned on _after_ the Bolt


----------



## mfiman (Nov 9, 2017)

Count me among the many who have been sadly disappointed with Hydra...and wish I could roll my Roamio back without losing my 200 or so recordings.

I have had to deal with numerous bugs...most of which I have seen reported here by others. Although I may have missed them, here are three I have not yet seen. The first one is, by far, the most annoying:

• When I stop playing a recording part way through, TiVo display does not correctly show that I have played part of the recording. There is no Resume button. The only way I have found to fix this is to go to the TiVo main menu. When I return to the show, it is now listed properly.

• On my minis, when I quit a recording and I am still in the TiVo menus, it sometimes plays the sound of live TV.

• If I switch a listing sort for a show from By Season to By Date, it later reverts back to By Season.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> It works fine for me with Fios. When I say "Put on CBS" it goes right to the HD channel I have and not the SD channel I removed. I removed all the lower SD channels and left only the HD ones.


You can shorten that by just saying "CBS".

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mfiman said:


> Count me among the many who have been sadly disappointed with Hydra...and wish I could roll my Roamio back without losing my 200 or so recordings.
> 
> I have had to deal with numerous bugs...most of which I have seen reported here by others. Although I may have missed them, here are three I have not yet seen. The first one is, by far, the most annoying:
> 
> ...


The onlky time ive found that hydta doesnt remember my location in a recording, is when I am watching a show while it is being recorded. Otherwise, all my previously recorded shows remember the place I was last viewing.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been bit by the non-resume bug a few times. I'm currently on RC9; I could've sworn I was on RC11.


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> You can shorten that by just saying "CBS".
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


When I say "CBS", it takes me to ABC. Useless. The guide frequently doesn't show the correct stations or the correct programs. I have to use option A in the Guide to change between Favorites and Channel List to get all the channels and the correct channels several times a day. Terrible!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bville01 said:


> When I say "CBS", it takes me to ABC. Useless. The guide frequently doesn't show the correct stations or the correct programs. I have to use option A in the Guide to change between Favorites and Channel List to get all the channels and the correct channels several times a day. Terrible!


I'm not having those issues. The Vox remote has been very reliable for changing channels by voice for me.

Sent from my Galaxy S8 using Tapatalk


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Bville01 said:


> When I say "CBS", it takes me to ABC. Useless.


So, when you say "CBS", the Tivo shows "CBS" at the bottom of the screen then switches to ABC?


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

idksmy said:


> So, when you say "CBS", the Tivo shows "CBS" at the bottom of the screen then switches to ABC?


I just received the RC11 update this morning and it appears to have corrected the problems with the guide and the voice activated problems. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## mfiman (Nov 9, 2017)

In previous version of TiVo software, I had a problem for awhile that seemed to be fixed. It has returned with the Hydra software:

When using Amazon Prime, I get buffering problems where program freezes. Eventually I get a low bandwidth message. But Bandwidth is not the cause. At this point, the entire TiVo interface freezes and I am forced to restart. After restart, Amazon Prime works perfectly find for a few days. Then the problem returns. The problem occurs on my Roamio as well as the two Minis I have.

FWIW: I do not have this problem with Netflix or any other TiVo app I have tried. Also, I do not have a problem viewing Amazon Prime videos on my Mac. It seems restricted to TiVo and Amazon Prime — and appears to be a software issue because restart fixes it.

Any word on this being fixed?


----------



## SteveDC (Jun 12, 2015)

mfiman said:


> In previous version of TiVo software, I had a problem for awhile that seemed to be fixed. It has returned with the Hydra software:
> 
> When using Amazon Prime, I get buffering problems where program freezes. Eventually I get a low bandwidth message. But Bandwidth is not the cause. At this point, the entire TiVo interface freezes and I am forced to restart. After restart, Amazon Prime works perfectly find for a few days. Then the problem returns. The problem occurs on my Roamio as well as the two Minis I have.
> 
> ...


I have NEVER had a good Amazon experience on Tivo (Raomio nor Minis) and was hoping that Hydra might address that. Sometimes it is literally every 3 minutes of playback I get an error, forcing me to go back to the Tivo menu and re-launch the Amazon app. Of course, this is only possible the times that the Tiva doesn't completely freeze, requiring a power cycle.

This is obviously a Tivo issue (rather than an Amazon issue, although the constant errors themselves might be Amazon's fault), since no operating system should allow an app to completely kill the system.

I have not had chance to experiment too much with Amazon on Hydra yet, but your quote above does not bode well for me


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

SteveDC said:


> I have NEVER had a good Amazon experience on Tivo (Raomio nor Minis) and was hoping that Hydra might address that. Sometimes it is literally every 3 minutes of playback I get an error, forcing me to go back to the Tivo menu and re-launch the Amazon app. Of course, this is only possible the times that the Tiva doesn't completely freeze, requiring a power cycle.
> 
> This is obviously a Tivo issue (rather than an Amazon issue, although the constant errors themselves might be Amazon's fault), since no operating system should allow an app to completely kill the system.
> 
> I have not had chance to experiment too much with Amazon on Hydra yet, but your quote above does not bode well for me


That's weird, even when I was using a Premiere I never had that much trouble with the Amazon app. I use a Bolt now and still no problems, and i'm on Hydra.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I've got a Premier, Roamio & a Bolt. The Amazon app works fine across all 3 devices. The Premier is the slowest to launch but I've never had issues watching any of my streaming apps after they've started playing.

My kids have the Bolt and 2 mini's and they've not reported any playback issues either. They can't stand using my Premier because of the lagging response times.

Edit: We only use Netflix, Epix, HBO & Amazon


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking at all the complaints on streaming services Amazon has the fewest. Hulu, YouTube and Netflix seem to have the most. I always use my TiVo for Amazon since Roku doesn't support 24fps unless you have 4k. YouTube is ok for short (about 10 minutes) use, like Real Time and Last week from HBO. Some people have problems with long YouTube videos. I don't.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SteveDC said:


> I have NEVER had a good Amazon experience on Tivo (Raomio nor Minis) and was hoping that Hydra might address that. Sometimes it is literally every 3 minutes of playback I get an error, forcing me to go back to the Tivo menu and re-launch the Amazon app. Of course, this is only possible the times that the Tiva doesn't completely freeze, requiring a power cycle.
> 
> This is obviously a Tivo issue (rather than an Amazon issue, although the constant errors themselves might be Amazon's fault), since no operating system should allow an app to completely kill the system.


Sorry but can't help here either. Amazon Prime (and Netflix and Hulu) are working fine here on our Roamio Pro and v2 Mini with gen3 UI. I'm currently watching the Grand Tour on Amazon Prime (1080p for us).

Scott


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Looking at all the complaints on streaming services Amazon has the fewest. Hulu, YouTube and Netflix seem to have the most. I always use my TiVo for Amazon since Roku doesn't support 24fps unless you have 4k. YouTube is ok for short (about 10 minutes) use, like Real Time and Last week from HBO. Some people have problems with long YouTube videos. I don't.


I don't recall ever having any problems with the TiVo Amazon app either. In fact, since the bitrate dropout issue with Netflix seems to have gone away the TiVo has been my go-to device for both of those apps when my other devices may be exhibiting some odd behavior.

As far as the 24p on the Roku, do you mean having a 4K capable Roku in order to output that format? My Premiere+ outputs 24p in both Netflix and Amazon and I don't have a 4K display.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> I don't recall ever having any problems with the TiVo Amazon app either. In fact, since the bitrate dropout issue with Netflix seems to have gone away the TiVo has been my go-to device for both of those apps when my other devices may be exhibiting some odd behavior.
> As far as the 24p on the Roku, do you mean having a 4K capable Roku in order to output that format? My Premiere+ outputs 24p in both Netflix and Amazon and I don't have a 4K display.


There was a recent software update to Roku 3 and higher. It gives you 24fps only on the newest 4k devices. Since Netflix doesn't off a trailer ability for free, like Amazon, I have zero experience with it. Even my Sony Blu-ray, which does 24fps for Amazon, isn't as easy as a TiVo.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> There was a recent software update to Roku 3 and higher. It gives you 24fps only on the newest 4k devices. Since Netflix doesn't off a trailer ability for free, like Amazon, I have zero experience with it. Even my Sony Blu-ray, which does 24fps for Amazon, isn't as easy as a TiVo.


Right, the Roku 3 doesn't do 24p period.

I don't know what you mean by 'trailer ability'. A preview of the content?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> Right, the Roku 3 doesn't do 24p period.
> I don't know what you mean by 'trailer ability'. A preview of the content?


With Amazon you can view the trailer of any movie without much effort. I use it to test 1080p/24p and DD+ ability of a device. While I have a Prime account, I always use the movie "Fury" as a test. I only have my main TiVo registered. I can still use two other Roamio boxes and a Premiere, just by browsing on Amazon.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> With Amazon you can view the trailer of any movie without much effort. I use it to test 1080p/24p and DD+ ability of a device. While I have a Prime account, I always use the movie "Fury" as a test. I only have my main TiVo registered. I can still use two other Roamio boxes and a Premiere, just by browsing on Amazon.


I see, so you don't have a Netflix account to be able to test the playback/output capability.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> I see, so you don't have a Netflix account to be able to test the playback/output capability.


Correct. Netflix doesn't have a "visitor" ability. Most streaming services don't. No premium channels either. I'm quite boring.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Correct. Netflix doesn't have a "visitor" ability. Most streaming services don't. No premium channels either. I'm quite boring.


Got it. Based on previous posts(bitrate dropout issue) I assumed you still had a Netflix account.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> Got it. Based on previous posts(bitrate dropout issue) I assumed you still had a Netflix account.


Sorry. If I was using bitrate, it was probably relating to my local stations adding more subs and killing their quality.

But on the bright side, I just tested Amazon on my Hydra box. Works fine. But upon exit I was tuned to an invalid channel (I did that) and for the first time I had sound effects. So I can count this as a learning experience. Up until now once I went to a station or program with DD, I was never able to get sound effects back even when the video window was gone or blank.


----------



## stini777 (Mar 16, 2016)

For those of you running the Amazon app on a Bolt, I have some questions. Are you streaming UHD content? And if so, have you encountered any issues? Mine are as follows: UHD content only plays for about 2 minutes before I get the "Problem Occurred" error below. It happens on any UHD stream I attempt to play. I've ruled out my network because UHD content plays fine through the on board Amazon app in my TV. In addition to that, when I create OnePasses for Amazon UHD shows, they default to the 1080p stream. I'm running Hydra on a Bolt+.

Admittedly I have not called TiVo on this issue yet because I'm still in the process of my P103 Parental Controls case that's been open since early November. I did go to the Amazon website which was no help whatsoever. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## phydeauxman (Jan 18, 2013)

Just got my new Roamio OTA yesterday and was the first time seeing the new Hydra UI. Love the guide but not liking much else. I went thru the initial setup and made several connections for updates...but after letting it sit overnight...I still have no Apps, as well as the Search and "What to Watch" selections do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Miles267 (Feb 20, 2017)

I hate the Hydra guide. No more straight forward search feature. Have no current interest in using voice commands with the TiVo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure how it was pre-Hydra (new TiVo user), 
but Menu->Search works for me when not using Voice.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Miles267 said:


> I hate the Hydra guide. No more straight forward search feature. Have no current interest in using voice commands with the TiVo.


So go back to the classic UI.


----------



## Miles267 (Feb 20, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> So go back to the classic UI.


Don't want to lose all my current settings, recordings and One Pass config. Apparently you must forfeit all data on the box when rolling back version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

choose your poison...


----------



## Ilene (Dec 26, 2001)

jaj2276 said:


> Honestly I don't know if this is the correct thread to post this but the two most annoying issues I have that directly impact the usability of Tivo:
> 
> 1) The SPS9S not keeping the clock/show progress while watching a recording. I found some recordings where the SPS9S didn't work at all. When it does work, it doesn't persist between recordings. It also doesn't persist within the same recording if you hit the Tivo button (i.e. hit Tivo button and you can tell the clock is gone; hit Zoom and confirm the clock is gone; SPS9S brings it back). Very annoying. Maybe Tivo didn't intend for the onscreen clock to be something that users would use often but I find it very useful (we don't have clocks anywhere so it's very convenient to glance at while watching TV).
> 
> 2) Tivo Suggestions are listed by episode title as opposed to series name. Even when you highlight a particular episode, it still doesn't list the series name. This morning I tried to put something on for my kids and in the Tivo suggestions there were 29 listings all with things like S2E1 "Push bubbles and splashes." I know the series she likes to watch but no way do I know each episode title and which series it belongs to.


I too really missed the SPS9S and this was one of the reasons I "downgraded" on my new Bolt which came with Hydra installed. There were other reasons including the lack of transferring recordings directly w/o having to do it through TiVo online. I honestly couldn't find one reason to "stay" beside being able to use voice (which I did only to try it out but wasn't really necessary - if I have to go through the trouble of picking up the remote, I can just as easily push the buttons I needed - like either the skip or the channnel up - channel up is easiest since the "rocker is larger". Unable to comment on TiVo Suggestions as I have always turned them off as one of the first steps when setting up the TiVo. I already record way more than I need, I don't need help in figuring out more things to record...I have 3 boxes to expand space as well as being able to watch in different rooms. I also have a mini.


----------



## Miles267 (Feb 20, 2017)

At what point will TiVo mandate Hydra and force it out to all devices?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Tivo has indicated there is no plan to do so. Eventually they will probably stop providing updates and may not make new apps available; this is what happened to the old SD interface


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Tivo has indicated there is no plan to do so. Eventually they will probably stop providing updates and may not make new apps available; this is what happened to the old SD interface


My TiVo HD (series 3) has not received an update in years and still works great.

The Netflix app is permanently broken since it relies on a play list one would set up in Netflix and Netflix doesn't even support that any longer. (that I could ever find).

No matter though as I use a Roku or smart TV functions for those features and not TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Tivo has indicated there is no plan to do so. Eventually they will probably stop providing updates and may not make new apps available; this is what happened to the old SD interface


His statement was much more limited than that (emphasis mine):



TiVo_Ted said:


> The _*current*_ gen4 release is opt-in, not mandatory. We have no plans to push _*this release*_ to everyone.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> His statement was much more limited than that (emphasis mine):


If both guides & features were the same I would not worry. But they are not, so while I'm not losing sleep, a "use it or lose it" condition will not surprise me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Miles267 said:


> I hate the Hydra guide. No more straight forward search feature. Have no current interest in using voice commands with the TiVo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TiVo / 3 is a straight forward search.

Unless you mean something else?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I am still holding out for SOME method of transferring user video files to a Hydra Tivo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

wblynch said:


> My TiVo HD (series 3) has not received an update in years and still works great.
> 
> The Netflix app is permanently broken since it relies on a play list one would set up in Netflix and Netflix doesn't even support that any longer. (that I could ever find).


Still works here on our old S3 OLED. The "Instant Queue" is named My List now and is an option at the top after you log into Netflix (and one of the options as you hover over shows it to add to My List).

Scott


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You can also use websites such as InstantWatcher to add titles to your Netlfix List.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> I am still holding out for SOME method of transferring user video files to a Hydra Tivo.


Almost certainly not gonna happen:


TiVo_Ted said:


> Sorry to be lame, but this feature was obsoleted in the move from TiVo Experience 3 to TiVo Experience 4 and it was removed. I actually share your frustration that it was dropped. However, if we were to bring it back one day, we would do it in a feature release, not a patch release.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Actually I was more hoping they would open up the tivo web transfer function to local files, not just those on another tivo. Could be handled on the web server end with little to no change on the tivo software.

I have pretty much given up hope that the pytivo transfer mode we have used for years will come back.


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

Not sure if these have been mentioned, but a few things that annoy me with Hydra;

If I press Info it gives info about a channel (recently viewed?) that I'm not watching. Happens every day or two.
The the left arrow doesn't always work in the menu you have to use the back button. Well guess what, the Back button and Input button are next to each other, so sometime the Input list gets selected.
The most annoying thing is every couple days once I turn on my home theater receiver, TV, and take the Tivo out of standby theres no audio. Tried different shows, changing channels, etc.. Only solution is to restart the Tivo. This has never happened before Hydra.
Tivo really put out a dog with this new interface. Its' clunky and lacks good usability. Seems like the people at Tivo got in over their heads and tried to change too many things at the same time without really testing things.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

kevreh said:


> Not sure if these have been mentioned, but a few things that annoy me with Hydra;
> 
> If I press Info it gives info about a channel (recently viewed?) that I'm not watching. Happens every day or two.


Does that happen on a Mini? Does it instead show the info for the last channel you were watching on the main unit?


----------



## Cal Nelson (Nov 20, 2017)

I agree with kevreh. The guide is almost unreadable from a distance. On one mini the info shows one channel but it is actually on another.


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

TiVo believes in the old adage: "If it Ain't Broke, Fix it 'til it Is"


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Cal Nelson said:


> I agree with kevreh. The guide is almost unreadable from a distance.....


I have a much, much easier time reading text(guide etc..) from 12 feet away with Hydra than from the HDUI. With Hydra I can easily see it at that distance.

This is from a 42" HDTV set at my GFs house. At my place I'm between 5' and 9' away depending on the setup I'm using. But those TVs are larger.


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

RickNY said:


> Does that happen on a Mini? Does it instead show the info for the last channel you were watching on the main unit?


It's a TiVo series 5. I do think it's showing the info from the previous channel.


----------



## Dean Johnson (Nov 4, 2017)

RickNY said:


> Does that happen on a Mini? Does it instead show the info for the last channel you were watching on the main unit?


Yes it absolutely happens on all my minis every day. I have no idea why or if this is a channel from the host.


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

Cal Nelson said:


> I agree with kevreh. The guide is almost unreadable from a distance. On one mini the info shows one channel but it is actually on another.


I just installed Hydra on my Bolt. I'm hooked up to a 75" Sony panel and the text is almost unreadable. It's better on the two bedroom Minis though. They're smaller...


----------



## wblynch (Aug 13, 2003)

Programmed by a bunch of twenty year olds with twenty year old eyes. Dopes cant even think to use some matured people for beta testers? Or, give users the option to select their own text size, like every other operating system in the world?


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

I’ve got to believe they didn’t test on larger size screens...


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

I don’t know if you guys are kidding or not about the text size.. Since the horizontal update, looking at the guide on our Sony 65”, the text is now so large it looks cartoonish. And that’s coming from 47 yr old eyes. Or maybe, I hope - the complaints are about the guide text being too large now - esp on larger TVs.


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

RickNY said:


> I don't know if you guys are kidding or not about the text size.. Since the horizontal update, looking at the guide on our Sony 65", the text is now so large it looks cartoonish. And that's coming from 47 yr old eyes. Or maybe, I hope - the complaints are about the guide text being too large now - esp on larger TVs.


It's not the size of the text on my 75". It's the resolution.


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> TiVo lovers (and a few haters),
> 
> I wanted to update you on the top issues we are tracking with the release of our new BOLT VOX and MINI VOX products, as well as the VOX Remote and updates to our 4th generation user experience (aka Hydra). Right now, we are prioritizing issues that cause lack of functionality. I will edit this post as new issues are discovered and/or fixed.
> 
> ...


D404 Error. Not fixed on my new Mini Vox. Can't get "voice" to work...


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Myrtledog said:


> It's not the size of the text on my 75". It's the resolution.


That's not typical. I'm not seeing that on any of my televisions, large or small. That would definitely generate a lot of complaints.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Myrtledog said:


> View attachment 34647
> 
> 
> It's not the size of the text on my 75". It's the resolution.


looks right to me, are you saying that your attached photo is what you consider "unreadable"?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

The text looks to have some issues with being completely intact, it looks like portions of letters are missing or dropping out. That might be the camera though.


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

Hmmm... Any thoughts on why I’m seeing this and what might be done about it?


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

keenanSR said:


> The text looks to have some issues with being completely intact, it looks like portions of letters are missing or dropping out. That might be the camera though.


Yeah. It's actually worse in person than the picture shows...


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Myrtledog said:


> Yeah. It's actually worse in person than the picture shows...


So it's not the size but that it's not rendering correctly? And the TiVo box is set to output whatever your display resolution is?


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

No. Size if fine. The text just looks anemic.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wblynch said:


> Programmed by a bunch of twenty year olds with twenty year old eyes. Dopes cant even think to use some matured people for beta testers? Or, give users the option to select their own text size, like every other operating system in the world?


Font size isn't @Myrtledog's issue; it's the resolution/clarity of the font when it's scaled to a larger TV. This complaint has been previously voiced, though I don't know if any resolution was found or the issue acknowledged.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Font size isn't @Myrtledog's issue; it's the resolution/clarity of the font when it's scaled to a larger TV. This complaint has been previously voiced, though I don't know if any resolution was found or the issue acknowledged.


Could this be something that's Television only related, and could be tweaked from within the televisions own settings to bring more clariety?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

keenanSR said:


> And the TiVo box is set to output whatever your display resolution is?


This would be the first thing to check, what resolution the TiVo box is set to output.


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> This would be the first thing to check, what resolution the TiVo box is set to output.


Well that was it. For some reason the box had set itself at 480P. Changed it to 4K 60 FPS and it looks much better...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Myrtledog said:


> Well that was it. For some reason the box had set itself at 480P. Changed it to 4K 60 FPS and it looks much better...


That was my guess. The biggest reason I don't let SD channels run at native is how horrible the UI looks. But yours looked worse than I've seen.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Myrtledog said:


> Well that was it. For some reason the box had set itself at 480P.


That's what I was seeing when I expanded your picture (and was going to ask). Glad you found it.

Scott


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

Myrtledog said:


> D404 Error. Not fixed on my new Mini Vox. Can't get "voice" to work...





HerronScott said:


> That's what I was seeing when I expanded your picture (and was going to ask). Glad you found it.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott.

Anyone have any insight into my VOX Remote D404 issue? I've tried all the suggestions in other various threads but no luck.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

RickNY said:


> I don't know if you guys are kidding or not about the text size.. Since the horizontal update, looking at the guide on our Sony 65", the text is now so large it looks cartoonish. And that's coming from 47 yr old eyes. Or maybe, I hope - the complaints are about the guide text being too large now - esp on larger TVs.


I'm disappointed that TiVo designs do not allow for customization. 
Dish Network seems to have the best DVR developers in the business! Their guide can be customized from 2 hours across ... to two and a half hours across ... or 3 hours across, using a varying number of rows and double printing on a row, if required. 
I love customized choices, something it appears that TiVo does not like or is too lazy to build.
I'm new to TiVo and I thought it would be the ultimate DVR... and, except for its Wishlists and TV+streaming combination, I found out that Dish Network is the ultimate!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Myrtledog said:


> I just installed Hydra on my Bolt. I'm hooked up to a 75" Sony panel and the text is almost unreadable. It's better on the two bedroom Minis though. They're smaller...


Are you sure it's at the right resolution? Because even from twelve feet away, from a forty inch TV at my GFs house, text from Hydra is easily readable. Easily more readable than from the previous HDUI. Which is very difficult to read in the same setup.


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> Are you sure it's at the right resolution? Because even from twelve feet away, from a forty inch TV at my GFs house, text from Hydra is easily readable. Easily more readable than from the previous HDUI. Which is very difficult to read in the same setup.


Yeah. See the posts above yours... That was the issue.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Furmaniac said:


> Dish Network [...] guide can be customized from 2 hours across ... to two and a half hours across ... or 3 hours across, using a varying number of rows and double printing on a row, if required.
> I love customized choices, something it appears that TiVo does not like


It would be nice to have a guide option to show 3hrs for nighttime 8pm-11pm viewing. TiVO previously kept customization to a minimum (by design). But for the first time in over a decade there is a new person in charge of TiVO UI design. So maybe design customization will come to Hydra.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

CloudAtlas said:


> It would be nice to have a guide option to show 3hrs for nighttime 8pm-11pm viewing. TiVO previously kept customization to a minimum (by design). But for the first time in over a decade there is a new person in charge of TiVO UI design. So maybe design customization will come to Hydra.


One can only hope, but sadly, hope is mostly dead these days....


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

CloudAtlas said:


> It would be nice to have a guide option to show 3hrs for nighttime 8pm-11pm viewing. TiVO previously kept customization to a minimum (by design). But for the first time in over a decade there is a new person in charge of TiVO UI design. So maybe design customization will come to Hydra.


I'd settle for a dedicated "jump to prime time" button when you're in the guide (maybe the Enter button).


----------



## mikedeco (May 7, 2005)

Since I upgraded to the new interface, while playing a show, I get "outages" where the screen goes black and audio stops for a second or two. Sometimes I will get through an entire show without it happening, but sometimes it gets more and more frequent until it happens every few seconds. The outages can happen while in the menu as well. Makes watching TV a frustrating experience.

Tivo support's "solution" was to delete the show, re-setup the network, then "undelete" the show. Which makes no sense to me.

I've been searching the forums for this issue and haven't found an exact match. The closest I have seen so far is an overheating issue. Next time it happens I'll feel the box to see if it feels like it is overheating.

I'm on a Roamio Plus that is from 2013. My third box since 2002.


----------



## Mark_K (Jan 2, 2017)

mikedeco said:


> while playing a show, I get "outages" where the screen goes black and audio stops for a second or two


Sounds like an HDMI or HDMI cable issue.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mikedeco said:


> Since I upgraded to the new interface, while playing a show, I get "outages" where the screen goes black and audio stops for a second or two. Sometimes I will get through an entire show without it happening, but sometimes it gets more and more frequent until it happens every few seconds. The outages can happen while in the menu as well. Makes watching TV a frustrating experience.


Are you using a fixed output setting on the TiVo (1080i only for example)? If not, try setting a single fixed output and see if it stops.

Scott


----------



## Docvoll (Jun 3, 2018)

Tivo support and software has really become terrible. I have been unable to use any apps since the last update of the ‘horizontal’ choices of use. The box restarts itself with the use is any app: netflix, amazon, YouTube, xfinity, etc. and now the box has begun to restart itself, thinking it is using an app. I have been calling for a month and spoken to multiple supervisors. They will not allow me to talk to anyone in the US. They promise a fix —first in 48 hrs and then 72 hrs later. Each time I am told they are sorry and the engineers will fix it. When discussed about a new box they expected me to pay $199 for life time service agreement and now suddenly admit even a new box may have the software issue they created. I have been a customer for 17 YEARS and 4 boxes. They are sure to lose me after this. Unbelievably terrible.

I also was forced to do at least 4 different ‘fixes’..soft reset, hard reset, etc. before they would even admit it was TIVO’s update cause.


----------



## padymcc (Dec 1, 2004)

I updated the UI last week on my Roamio OTA unit. Then I researched & bought the new Voice remote. It arrived, paired & worked using speech. 
Two days later, the speech appears on the screen but does not work. Error D405 displays every time. 

ALSO, since upgrading, there appears to be no “skip” feature as none of the programs show skip. 

Hopefully these will be resolved quickly. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Minor issue: While a show is being recorded, selecting the channel with left arrow (favorite) does not switch to the channel. (Using right arrow, channels however does work)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> Minor issue: While a show is being recorded, selecting the channel with left arrow (favorite) does not switch to the channel. (Using right arrow, channels however does work)


I guess I don't not understand what you are saying because left always works for me.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> I guess I don't not understand what you are saying because left always works for me.


For example, if CBS is currently recording and I'm viewing NBC and left arrow and select CBS (as it's recording) Tivo will not switch to CBS


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

padymcc said:


> I updated the UI last week on my Roamio OTA unit. Then I researched & bought the new Voice remote. It arrived, paired & worked using speech.
> Two days later, the speech appears on the screen but does not work. Error D405 displays every time.
> 
> ALSO, since upgrading, there appears to be no "skip" feature as none of the programs show skip.
> ...


You should report these to TiVo, this forum is not run by TiVo and any bugs you report here may never get seen by them, FYI.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> For example, if CBS is currently recording and I'm viewing NBC and left arrow and select CBS (as it's recording) Tivo will not switch to CBS


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> For example, if CBS is currently recording and I'm viewing NBC and left arrow and select CBS (as it's recording) Tivo will not switch to CBS


Fixed with last update (21.8.2)


----------



## tamnjudy (Mar 6, 2006)

Purchased a brand new mini vox from Amazon and got it yesterday morning....plugged it in, got a message that an upgrade was needed and it performed it without my intervention....then it generated the 'cannot complete guided setup' S308 error. Called Tivo tech support after waiting more than 24 hours and was told that units purchased from Amazon are experiencing an 'outage' and cannot be activated due to something that Amazon did to the units. Thought I'd add these details in case it helps. I read that the S308 was solved but it's alive and kicking without a resolution as of today.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the Amazon TiVo purchase info. Was just about to buy one from Amazon. Now I won't until this gets resolved.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Anyone experiencing a reboot when using Plex?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> Anyone experiencing a reboot when using Plex?


Not from my Mini Vox.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

JACKASTOR said:


> Anyone experiencing a reboot when using Plex?


Well as an update. I think it's a codec issue. Because I can play the show on any Plex player except TiVo. However if I turn direct play off on the TiVo Plex server the shows play fine. All TiVo's choke on it but it's the bolt only that reboots.


----------

